# BikeYoke - News, Ankündigungen, Interessantes, Ideen, Dies und Das



## Sackmann (24. November 2018)

Hier will ich ab und an mal ein paar vielleicht ganz interessante Sachen zeigen, an denen wir arbeiten, News verbreiten, und auch einfach gerne zum Diskutieren einladen.
Wenn jemand coole Ideen hat, dann auch immer gerne her damit.

Den Anfang macht dann mal das hier:




Was könnte das wohl sein?


----------



## fr-andi (24. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hier will ich ab und an mal ein paar vielleicht ganz interessante Sachen zeigen, an denen wir arbeiten, News verbreiten, und auch einfach gerne zum Diskutieren einladen.
> Wenn jemand coole Ideen hat, dann auch immer gerne her damit.
> 
> Den Anfang macht dann mal das hier:
> ...


Schweinkram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (24. November 2018)

Verhüterli für die Betätigungshebelei?


----------



## pAn1c (24. November 2018)

Spritzschutz Sattelstütze an Rahmen.


----------



## Sackmann (25. November 2018)

@pAn1c: Damit hast du einen "Willy" gewonnen. 
Schick mir doch mal deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## pAn1c (25. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @pAn1c: Damit hast du einen "Willy" gewonnen.
> Schick mir doch mal deine Adresse per PN.


Ist raus


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. November 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Spritzschutz Sattelstütze an Rahmen.



Ne gute Idee, nen einfaches Stück Schlauch + Kabelbinder tut's aber genauso. Syntace (?) hatte doch mal Sattelklemmen mit integriertem Abstreifer für starre Stützen.
Die Idee steht und fällt also mit dem Preis.


----------



## Sackmann (25. November 2018)

Wird keine 7€ kosten und natürlich sind ein einfaches Stück Schlauch und Kabelbinder auch eine Lösung.
Aber genau, weil ich (und andere auch, daher hatte ich die Idee) das jahrelang so gemacht habe und es bei einfach dämlich aussieht, dachten wir uns, dass wir einfach was bringen, das eben auch nach was aussieht.


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. November 2018)

Wäre top wenn das der Revive beiliegen würde, bei teilweise über 400 € für eine Stütze kann man das ja schon erwarten 

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer Stütze fürs zukünftige Fully, die 185er Revive am Hardtail funktioniert leider so verflucht gut (und ist so sorglos), dass es wohl auf noch eine 185er fürs Fully hinausläuft


----------



## Sackmann (25. November 2018)

400€ für 'ne Stütze sind sicher nicht wenig Geld. Dass man erwarten kann, dass ein Willy jetzt plötzlich jeder Stütze beiliegt, ist aus Kundensicht vielleicht wünschenswert, aber doch etwas kurzsichtig betrachtet.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einfach mal anmerken, dass man man für das Geld, was bei uns eine REVIVE 160 kostet, bei Fox gerade deren Einstiegsmodell aus der "Performance" Linie bekommt - und jetzt festhalten: Bei dem Preis ist nicht einmal der Hebel dabei, der kostet nämlich nochmal 80€ obendrauf.
Dass Fox darüber hinaus in ganz anderen Dimensionen und damit zu ganz anderen Konditionen produziert, dürfte auch jedem klar sein.
Darüber hinaus haben wir seit Einführung die Preise konstant gehalten, und wollen das auch weiterhin tun. Fox hat die UVPs für seine Stützen von 2017 auf 2018 einfach mal locker um 60€ angehoben. Für eine Transfer "Factory" mit Hebel und 150mm zahlst du jetzt offiziell 508€.
Wer etwas informiert ist, der wird auch wissen, dass der Euro zum Dollar in den letzten Monaten extrem stark gefallen ist. Auch das wälzen wir nicht auf unsere Kunden oder Distributeure oder OEs ab.
Seitdem es die REVIVE gibt, kostet sie gleich viel. Und das wird auch im kommenden Jahr so bleiben.


----------



## freetourer (25. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 400€ für 'ne Stütze sind sicher nicht wenig Geld. Dass man erwarten kann, dass ein Willy jetzt plötzlich jeder Stütze beiliegt, ist aus Kundensicht vielleicht wünschenswert, aber doch etwas kurzsichtig betrachtet.
> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einfach mal anmerken, dass man man für das Geld, was bei uns eine REVIVE 160 kostet, bei Fox gerade deren Einstiegsmodell aus der "Performance" Linie bekommt - und jetzt festhalten: Bei dem Preis ist nicht einmal der Hebel dabei, der kostet nämlich nochmal 80€ obendrauf.
> Dass Fox darüber hinaus in ganz anderen Dimensionen und damit zu ganz anderen Konditionen produziert, dürfte auch jedem klar sein.
> Darüber hinaus haben wir seit Einführung die Preise konstant gehalten, und wollen das auch weiterhin tun. Fox hat die UVPs für seine Stützen von 2017 auf 2018 einfach mal locker um 60€ angehoben. Für eine Transfer "Factory" mit Hebel und 150mm zahlst du jetzt offiziell 508€.
> ...



Alles soweit richtig.

Aber der typische Deutsche kauft ja nicht nach Wert sondern er kauft nach Rabatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (25. November 2018)

Das hab ich leider natürlich auch schon feststellen müssen. Wenn ein anderer Hersteller aber normalerweise zu einem Preis verkauft, den er dann zum ach so tollen "Black Friday" nochmal ganz locker um 30% reduzieren kann, dann sollte man sich als Kunde nicht drüber freuen, sondern sich eher mal Gedanken darüber machen, was denn dann über den Rest des Jahres mit den Preisen beim Händler oder beim Hersteller so läuft. Denn selbst zum "Black Friday" Preis wird nichts hergeschenkt.
 9Point8 Stützen kosten jetzt gerade auf deren Homepage plötzlich nur noch ab $224. Das ist irgendwas um die Hälfte von dem was sie noch vor einem halben Jahr gekostet hatten. Selbst vor dem Black Friday waren sie schon stark rabattiert und jetzt nochmal mehr. Das ist fast gar nicht zu glauben. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.
Wenn wir unsere Stütze den Rest des Jahres für 500€ verkaufen würden, ja dann könnten wir sie an einem Tag im Jahr auch mal einfach so mit 30% Rabatt raushauen.
Unsere UVPs sind aber fair gestaltet, da ist nicht viel mit Rabatt. Warum sollten wir sonst überhaupt UVPs haben? Wir verkaufen etwas nicht zu einem Preis, weil wir denken, wir könnten das jetzt mal dafür verlangen. Wir verlangen einen Preis, weil wir den so verlangen müssen, damit wir und unsere Händler und unsere OEs ordentlich unsere Arbeit machen können.
Mondpreise als UVP, die im Handel ohnehin fast niemand zahlt, sind völliger Humbug und sollen dem Kunden nur das Gefühl geben, jetzt mit dem Rabatt ein ganz tolles Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben. Unsere Produkte kosten etwas, weil es ziemlich fair für jedermann sein soll, der an der Wertschöpfung beteiligt ist.
Sollen wir lieber eine UVP von 500€ veranschlagen, dann grundsätzlich mit 20% Rabatt verkaufen und uns drüber freuen, dass es dann doch hin und wieder ein paar Deppen gibt, die dann doch die UVP zahlen? Nein Danke - nicht mein Ding!


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. November 2018)

Alles richtig was du schreibst, ich finde auch dass eure Stütze jeden Cent wert ist. Mir ging es darum, dass die <7€ bei einem Preis von 419 € (für die 185er) anteilig nicht viel ausmachen. Ist das gleiche wie mit dem Reset-Hebel, den gibt es auch einzeln für 6 € und trotzdem ist er inzwischen bei jeder neuen Stütze dabei 

Zurück zum Spritzschutz: Wie habt ihr das Problem von Sattelklemmen mit verschiedenen Durchmessern und Verschraubungen gelöst ?


----------



## Sackmann (25. November 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Spritzschutz: Wie habt ihr das Problem von Sattelklemmen mit verschiedenen Durchmessern und Verschraubungen gelöst ?



Indem viele verschiedene Formen und viele verschiedene Materialien simuliert und getestet wurden. Das ist ja kein hartes Plastikteil, sondern ein Überzieher, der sich auch an die drunterliegende Form anschmiegen kann.
Oh, und natürlich wurde er so geformt, dass er mit etwas anderem harmoniert, das auch bald noch kommen wird. ;-)


----------



## freetourer (25. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das hab ich leider natürlich auch schon feststellen müssen. Wenn ein anderer Hersteller aber normalerweise zu einem Preis verkauft, den er dann zum ach so tollen "Black Friday" nochmal ganz locker um 30% reduzieren kann, dann sollte man sich als Kunde nicht drüber freuen, sondern sich eher mal Gedanken darüber machen, was denn dann über den Rest des Jahres mit den Preisen beim Händler oder beim Hersteller so läuft. Denn selbst zum "Black Friday" Preis wird nichts hergeschenkt.
> 9Point8 Stützen kosten jetzt gerade auf deren Homepage plötzlich nur noch ab $224. Das ist irgendwas um die Hälfte von dem was sie noch vor einem halben Jahr gekostet hatten. Selbst vor dem Black Friday waren sie schon stark rabattiert und jetzt nochmal mehr. Das ist fast gar nicht zu glauben. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.
> Wenn wir unsere Stütze den Rest des Jahres für 500€ verkaufen würden, ja dann könnten wir sie an einem Tag im Jahr auch mal einfach so mit 30% Rabatt raushauen.
> Unsere UVPs sind aber fair gestaltet, da ist nicht viel mit Rabatt. Warum sollten wir sonst überhaupt UVPs haben? Wir verkaufen etwas nicht zu einem Preis, weil wir denken, wir könnten das jetzt mal dafür verlangen. Wir verlangen einen Preis, weil wir den so verlangen müssen, damit wir und unsere Händler und unsere OEs ordentlich unsere Arbeit machen können.
> ...



Mein Beitrag oben spiegelte auch nicht unbedingt meine Einstellung wieder.

Passt mMn so, wie Du es handhabst. - Sonst hätte ich sicher nicht bisher 3 Revives gekauft.


----------



## Sackmann (25. November 2018)

War auch nicht als Kritik verstanden. Ich wollte nur einen kleinen Einblick in die Dinge aus meiner Sicht geben. ;-)
Ich finde so manche UVP einfach an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## zr0wrk (26. November 2018)

Sehe ich das richtig (herum), dass bei dem Verhüterli das Logo dann auf dem Kopf steht? oder wird der schräge Anschnitt nach unten montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (26. November 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig (herum), dass bei dem Verhüterli das Logo dann auf dem Kopf steht? oder wird der schräge Anschnitt nach unten montiert?


Ich würde sagen, der schräge Abschnitt kommt nach unten hinten, da sonst vorne das Oberrohr anschlagen würde.


----------



## zr0wrk (26. November 2018)

Hmmm, macht für die Rahmen, die das Sattelrohr hinten geschlitzt haben, auch Sinn. Hatte wohl die Scheuklappen auf (bei meinem Bike ist der Klemmschlitz vorn).


----------



## Orakel (26. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Oh, und natürlich wurde er so geformt, dass er mit etwas anderem harmoniert, das auch bald noch kommen wird. ;-)


So macht man Kunden Neugierig


----------



## Sackmann (26. November 2018)




----------



## Orakel (26. November 2018)

Ah,zum Bierflascha öffnen


----------



## Sackmann (26. November 2018)

Ääääähhh...nöööööö...


----------



## theller (26. November 2018)

Ein Notebook auf dem was draufliegt!


----------



## pAn1c (26. November 2018)

Klemmung für das Sattelrohr.


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ääääähhh...nöööööö...
> Anhang anzeigen 799476



Eigene Sattelklemme.


----------



## RobG301 (28. November 2018)

Schicke Sattelklemme!

Wird es eigentlich in absehbarer Zeit eine Variante der Divine SL mit mehr Hub bei ähnlich kompakter Baulänge geben?!

Eine recht klein gewachsene Bekannte sucht eine Stütze die nicht länger als 370mm baut, aber dabei 125mm Hub bietet für ihr All Mountain/Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (28. November 2018)

Unsere REVIVE baut 365mm (mit Anschluss 395mm).
Der Anschluss kann aber gedreht werden, um z.B. einer Biegung im Rohr oder einem Lagerpunkt auszuweichen.
Wäre das vielleicht etwas?


----------



## MATaFIX (28. November 2018)

ignoreme


----------



## luke_sky (29. November 2018)

Die Sattelklemme sieht ja echt schnuckelig aus! Bitte genau das Finish, auch wenn's nachträglich noch matt wird. Welche Durchmesser soll's denn geben?


----------



## sb9999 (30. November 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Spritzschutz Sattelstütze an Rahmen.



@Sackmann : Kannst du mir aus technischer Sicht mal erklären welchen Sinn das machen soll? Ich hab schon immer diese Schlauch und Kabelbinder Lösungen nicht verstanden. Mir kommt das so vor wie dieser Gabelüberzieher früher. Von denen hat man später auch gesagt sie seien überflüssig, da sie mehr Dreck "speichern" als abhalten.


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. November 2018)

Bei mir geht's hauptsächlich darum dass kein Dreck (und beim Stahlrahmen) Wasser ins Sitzrohr gelangen.
Das Stück Schlauch ist bei mir zu 2/3 offen (nach vorne), da wird kein Dreck "gespeichert".

Das könnte bei dem Überzieher hier aber tatsächlich der Fall sein.


----------



## damianfromhell (30. November 2018)

Ich mag ja so kleinteile-schweinskrams


----------



## Sackmann (30. November 2018)

@sb9999 : Ich glaube du bringst da was durcheinander. Das was du meinst, sind Neoprenschoner, die man auf Dämpferkolbenstangen oder Gabelstandrohre gemacht hat. Da diese Teile quasi immer dreckig und nass werden und auch der Dreck zwangsläufig irgendwann reinkommt, kann das dazu führen, dass die Beschichtung der Rohre abgeht.
Der Willy sitzt aber auf Sitzrohr und dem unteren Rohr der Sattelstützen und verdeckt Sattelklemme und den Schlitz am Sitzrohr, durch den ja bekanntermaßen gerne Wasser und Dreck eindringen. Die Teile unter dem Willy bewegen sich also nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Dezember 2018)

Squeezy und Willy am Bike montiert...


----------



## 1st_Parma (15. Dezember 2018)

@Sackmann : Gefällt mir sehr gut.  Beides ab dem 24. erhältlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (15. Dezember 2018)

Erste Lieferung kommt nächste Woche bei mir an. 
Muss mich aber noch um Schrauben kümmern, da unser Lieferant nicht genügend fertig bekommen hat. 
Da werde ich wohl für die ersten 70 Klemmen auf Titan-Schrauben aus D zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## 1st_Parma (15. Dezember 2018)

Ok, hört sich doch gut an. Wenn bestellbar, wirst Du es sicherlich hier kommunizieren, right?


----------



## Sackmann (15. Dezember 2018)

Sollte nächste Woche losgehen. Ich werde es hier mitteilen.


----------



## Sackmann (18. Dezember 2018)

Also, der Triggy X ist schonmal im Webshop eingepflegt und ab sofort lieferbar:
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/triggyx.html 
Der "normale" neue Triggy, ist ebenfalls im Webshop. Er braucht nun keine Unterscheidung mehr in front und rear, weil er beides kann.
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/triggy.html
Der bisherige Triggy ist ein wenig günstiger geworden, und kann ab sofort auch komplett ohne Schelle bestellt werden. 
Squeezy und Willy versuche ich noch heute fertig zu bekommen, die erste Lieferung kam jedenfalls soeben an.


----------



## Sackmann (18. Dezember 2018)

So, jetzt kann´s losgehen:
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/willy.html
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/squeezy.html


----------



## flowbike (19. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> So, jetzt kann´s losgehen:
> https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/willy.html
> https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/squeezy.html


Wieviel Spielraum hat denn die 38er? Mein Sattelrohr hat 37 (Smuggler CF)
Wird es die auch noch in anderen Farben geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (20. Dezember 2018)

*"38mm - passt an Sattelrohre mit 38.0~38.5mm Außendurchmesser. Dies trifft auf viele Bikes mit 34.9 Sattelstützenmaß zu."
*
so steht´s auf der Website...also scheinbar nicht wirklich Spielraum nach unten...


----------



## Sackmann (20. Dezember 2018)

Müsste man wirklich probieren, das kann ich so leider nicht sagen. 37 erscheint mir aber schon recht wenig. Vermute, der Klemmspalt würde da schon zusammenstoßen, wenn man anzieht.
Was gibt´s denn da überhaupt für Klemmen mit diesem Maß, außer der originalen?


----------



## flowbike (20. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Müsste man wirklich probieren, das kann ich so leider nicht sagen. 37 erscheint mir aber schon recht wenig. Vermute, der Klemmspalt würde da schon zusammenstoßen, wenn man anzieht.
> Was gibt´s denn da überhaupt für Klemmen mit diesem Maß, außer der originalen?


aktuell habe ich die: CARBON TI  X-Clamp QR EVO 36,9 mm


----------



## patrick_ (22. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> So, jetzt kann´s losgehen:
> https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/willy.html



Hallo, passt der für alle Stützendurchmesser? Wie siehts bei den Klemmen aus? Habe eine 31,6er Stütze und die Vecnum tooLOC, sollte das passen?

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Willy


Bei mir sieht es nicht so schick aus, ist aber auch kaum gescheites Licht da gewesen und ich könnte hier und da sicherlich noch etwas zurecht drehen. Ich habe die Santa Cruz Sattelklemme gelassen. Die schicke BY sieht man ja eh nicht.

Ich habe aber noch eine Frage. Ist der Gummi dafür vorgesehen, dass die Klemme mit der Schraube nach hinten montiert wird? Ich habe es nicht anders herum probiert. Bei Santa Cruz ist es vorgesehen, dass die Schraube nach vorn kommt. Dort ist auch der Spalt im Rahmen.


----------



## Sackmann (28. Dezember 2018)

Naja, man klemmt in der Regel "Schlitz auf Schlitz". D.H. da wo deine Schlitz im Rahmen ist, sollte auch der Schlitz deiner Klemme sein. 
Der längere Teil des Willy wiederum sollte natürlich da sein, wo der Schlitz ist, damit er eben diesem verdecken kann.
Prinzipiell kann man es natürlcih auch anders montieren, aber der Willy wird sich dann eben anders "ziehen".


----------



## SickboyLC4 (28. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der längere Teil des Willy wiederum sollte natürlich da sein, wo der Schlitz ist...



Macht in vielen Situationen Sinn...



Sackmann schrieb:


> ...aber der Willy wird sich dann eben anders "ziehen".



Ich bin immer wieder begeistert von dem Produktnamen!!!


----------



## Sackmann (28. Dezember 2018)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Macht in vielen Situationen Sinn...


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Naja, man klemmt in der Regel "Schlitz auf Schlitz". D.H. da wo deine Schlitz im Rahmen ist, sollte auch der Schlitz deiner Klemme sein.
> Der längere Teil des Willy wiederum sollte natürlich da sein, wo der Schlitz ist, damit er eben diesem verdecken kann.
> Prinzipiell kann man es natürlcih auch anders montieren, aber der Willy wird sich dann eben anders "ziehen".


Dann müsste beim SC der Willy anders herum montiert werden, denn der Schlitz ist vorn. Ich probiere das gleich mal aus.

Edit: Ausprobiert und für gut empfunden. Hier das Ergebnis. Im Prinzip ist es eigentlich egal, ob der lange Teil über dem Schlitz ist oder der Kurze, solange dieser komplett abgedeckt wird oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Sackmann (28. Dezember 2018)

Na sieht doch gut aus!


niconj schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es eigentlich egal, ob der lange Teil über dem Schlitz ist oder der Kurze, solange dieser komplett abgedeckt wird oder liege ich da falsch?


Korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (30. Dezember 2018)

Dann wär ja jetzt Zeit für ne 200mm (oder sogar 210) Version der Stütze... ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (30. Dezember 2018)

Wieso genau "jetzt"? Wie kommst jetzt da drauf? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2018)

2019 = 201,9mm Verstellbereich. Mit jedem weiteren Jahr kommst du nur noch etwas länger davon.


----------



## badbandit (1. Januar 2019)

kann man den hebelweg vom triggy x begrenzen?
das interessiert mich, weil der erlaubte hebelweg für die 8pins stütze anscheinend nicht so groß sein darf, wie bei den meisten anderen stützen.

edit: eine revive mit 200mm würde mir persönlich auch reichen


----------



## Sackmann (1. Januar 2019)

Den Hebelweg kann man an unseren Remotes nicht begrenzen. 
Kann man bei der Eightpins tatsächlich zu weit am Zug ziehen? Was würde denn dann passieren?


----------



## badbandit (2. Januar 2019)

bei der 8pins sollte man wohl nicht mehr als 4mm hebelweg verwenden. hier hat schon einmal jemand den triggy entsprechend bearbeitet, so dass es passt: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eightpins-seatpost-von-syntace-liteville.816723/page-8#post-14625568

es gibt auch von cane creek einen remotehebel, bei dem man den hebelweg einstellen kann. ich bin aber großer anhänger vom triggy, so dass ich mal nachfragen wollte (im moment eilt es bei mir aber eh noch nicht). ihr bei bikeyoke nehmt euch ja in der regel besonders so kleine problemlöser vor und der schritt, dass man jetzt beide zugrichtungen mit einem triggy verwenden kann finde ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2019)

Also Syntace hat von uns Samples bekommen, weil sie Interesse hatten den Triggy für die Eightpins zu verwenden. Samples gingen direkt an Herrn Klieber. Uns wurde nichts davon gesagt, dass die Stütze damit nicht funktioniert hätte. Eine Kooperation scheiterte jedenfalls letztendlich an anderen Dingen. *Meines Wissens nach* gab es mit der Funktion keine Probleme. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob oder was da an der Eightpins noch geändert wurde.
Fragt doch einfach mal bei Syntace oder Liteville direkt nach. Die sollten euch das sagen können, ob es geht oder nicht.


----------



## pAn1c (2. Januar 2019)

Wie wäre es, mit einer zweiten Tonne am Zug an der Stütze den Weg des Zuges zu begrenzen?

Quasi als Anschlag gegen die Außenhülle.


----------



## Sackmann (3. Januar 2019)

Gute Idee!
Ich kenne mich mit der Anlenkung der Eightpins nicht aus, denke aber fast, dass diese Lösung zu einfach ist. Aus irgendeinem Grund geht das bestimmt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Januar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> 2019 = 201,9mm Verstellbereich.





badbandit schrieb:


> eine revive mit 200mm würde mir persönlich auch reichen



Bei mir schaut die Stütze noch ca. 4cm weiter raus. Ich wäre auch für länger aber was solls, vielleicht wird sie ab einer bestimmten Länge nicht mehr so gut funktionieren. Das will ich dann auch nicht.


----------



## SINGLESPEEDy (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich für eine BikeYoke Revive in 125 oder 160mm und bin bei Ebay sowie in den Kleinanzeigen über einige Angebote gestolpert.
Dabei ergibt sich mir folgende Frage:
Woran erkenne ich äußerlich ob es sich um eine Revive der ersten Generation oder um eine Revive 2.0 handelt?
Den Unterschied habe ich in einem kurzen Herstellervideo gesehen und hätte (denke ich) lieber die Version 2.0 als Sattelstütze.

Grüße


----------



## BigMounty (27. Januar 2019)

Den Unterschied kannst Du an der Seriennummer erkennen - steht weiter vorne irgendwo.
Wenn der Preis für für eine gebrauchte Stütze in Ordnung ist, würde ich bei beiden Serien und ohne über die Version nach zu denken zugreifen.
Habe selbst beide Versionen im Einsatz und beide sind absolut problemlos und uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.
Entlüften muss ich nur wenn meine Bikes über einen längeren Zeitraum ( ein paar Wochen waren es schon )mit dem Vorderrad nach oben an der Wand hängen und da sind dann auch beide Versionen gleichermßen betroffen.
Gruß


----------



## BigMounty (27. Januar 2019)

Habs gefunden:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikeyoke-revive-daten-fakten-hilfe-tipps-und-tricks.864069/

Da steht so ziemlich alles was man über die Revive wissen muss.

*Weitere hilfreiche Informationen:*

Es sind keine Stützen mit mehr als 185mm Absenkung geplant!
Wie erkennt man Stützen mit oder ohne Microvalve:
Folgende Seriennummern sind Stützen, die mit Microvalve ab Werk aufgebaut wurden:
1705xxx, 1706xxx, 1707xxx......... und höher
1801xxx, 1802xxx, 1803xxx......... und höher
2705xxx, 2706xxx, 2707xxx......... und höher
2801xxx, 2802xxx, 2803xxx......... und höher


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2019)

Also das mit der Identifikation über die Seriennummer gilt natürlich nur, wenn der/die Besitzer nicht irgendwann mal das untere Rohr getauscht haben, um z.B. von 30.9 auf 31.6 zu gehen. Is klar, ne?


----------



## scratch_a (9. Februar 2019)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem LAST GLEN-Thread weil ich finde, dass das Thema hier besser rein gehört:



Sackmann schrieb:


> Die DIVINE is eine Stütze, die wir exklusiv unseren OE-Kunden anbieten. Die DIVINE ist dabei nicht zu verwechseln mit unser XC-Stütze DIVINE SL.
> Die DIVINE ist von den Abmaßen her identisch mit der REVIVE hat jedoch ein anderes Innenleben. Die DIVINE ist - bei Bedarf - ebenfalls komplett vom Nutzer selbst zu servicen (d.h. es ist keine billige Kartuschenlösung verbaut) und hat viele Teile mit der REVIVE gemein.



Ist die 185er Divine auch oben verjüngt wie die SL oder auch hier zur Revive identisch?
Gibt es zur Divine irgendwo Gewichtsangaben wie zur Revive?
Da die Divine ja offensichtlich nicht mehr entlüftet werden muss, ist sie ja auch etwas anders aufgebaut. Gibt es dazu auch eine Anleitung für einen Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (9. Februar 2019)

Kurze Frage: Warum möchtest du das mit der Verjüngung wissen?


----------



## scratch_a (9. Februar 2019)

Ich konnte bisher das LAST GLEN noch nicht Live testen, aber nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, könnte sowohl das L als auch XL in Frage kommen (SL 87cm).
Allerdings vermute ich, dass beim XL die Sattelstütze ziemlich weit rein gesteckt werden müsste (wenn es überhaupt ausreicht und ich nicht auf eine kürzere gehen müsste). Wenn ich mir die Bilder der Divine SL ansehe, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es wegen der Verjüngung problematisch wäre, wenn man die Stütze sehr weit versenken müsste. Da es von der 185er Divine ja leider keine offiziellen Infos gibt, wollte ich eben hier direkt nachfragen.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Februar 2019)

OK, alles klar! Dann brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Die DIVINE hat die exakt gleichen Abmaße, wie die REVIVE.
Die DIVINE SL ist für den XC-Einsatz ausgelegt, und dort fährt man relativ viel Auszug, deshalb die Verjüngung, um Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## scratch_a (9. Februar 2019)

Danke.
Gewicht ist dann auch sehr ähnlich, oder?
Und wenn sie mal einen Service benötigt, ist dann eine Anleitung zu bekommen? Innenleben ist ja anscheinend anders als die REVIVE?


----------



## Sackmann (9. Februar 2019)

Gewicht ist nicht höher, als bei der REVIVE und der kleine Service geht exakt genauso, wie bei der REVIVE.


----------



## Sackmann (10. Februar 2019)

Hier ein paar aktuelle Testberichte unserer REVIVE von den Jungs von NSMB und Spoke Magazine:

https://nsmb.com/articles/bikeyoke-revive-dropper-post-reviewed/

https://spokemagazine.com/content/bike-yoke-revive-dropper-post-review


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Dann müsste beim SC der Willy anders herum montiert werden, denn der Schlitz ist vorn. Ich probiere das gleich mal aus.
> 
> Edit: Ausprobiert und für gut empfunden. Hier das Ergebnis. Im Prinzip ist es eigentlich egal, ob der lange Teil über dem Schlitz ist oder der Kurze, solange dieser komplett abgedeckt wird oder liege ich da falsch?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808956 Anhang anzeigen 808957


Leider nicht wirklich lange gehalten.


----------



## Sackmann (17. Februar 2019)

Das ist ja blöd. Einfach so passiert, ohne dass da zu viel Spannung drauf war? Es ist halt an einer relativ "scharfen" Kante gerissen. Steht da eventuell die Schraube raus?


----------



## sbgrollon (17. Februar 2019)

Bin glücklicher Besitzer einer Revive 2.0. 
Leider ist mir nun der Imbus zur Entlüftung abgebrochen. Ein Teil davon steckt jetzt in der Entlüftungsschraube fest. Ich kann mit einem handelsüblichen Imbus die Schraube zwar  noch betätigen, jedoch bevorzuge ich die originale Lösung. Irgendwelche Ideen wie ich den Imbus da herausbekomme? Oder kann man auch simpel die Entlüftungsschraube austauschen?
Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## Sackmann (17. Februar 2019)

1,5 oder 2mm Bohrer vorsichtig ansetzen und das Ding ist in weniger als 10 Sekunden draußen.
Wenn es eine ganz neue Stütze ist, dann kann man das verbliebene Stück auch von der anderen Seite durchstechen, nachdem man den "Reset-Finger" entfernt hat. Dazu einfach die Bedienungsanleitung beachten, wie man den entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das ist ja blöd. Einfach so passiert, ohne dass da zu viel Spannung drauf war? Es ist halt an einer relativ "scharfen" Kante gerissen. Steht da eventuell die Schraube raus?


Schraube steht nicht raus. Scharfe Kante ist da auch nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hier die Spannung einfach zu groß und dadurch zu wenig Material vorhanden war. Man sieht es ja schon durchschimmern im Neuzustand beim Foto weiter oben.

Wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich beim Fahren auch mal doller dran gekommen... Für mich ist der Test damit abgeschlossen. Ich lass das Ding jetzt so lange dran, bis es abfällt. Größer geworden ist das Loch noch nicht.


----------



## ka1saa (20. Februar 2019)

chorge schrieb:


> Dann wär ja jetzt Zeit für ne 200mm (oder sogar 210) Version der Stütze... ;-)





Sackmann schrieb:


> Wieso genau "jetzt"? Wie kommst jetzt da drauf? Hab ich was verpasst?





BigMounty schrieb:


> Habs gefunden:
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikeyoke-revive-daten-fakten-hilfe-tipps-und-tricks.864069/
> 
> ...



Schade  wirklich keine 200er geplant? Hab eine 160er und bin von der technischen Seite her super zufrieden (großes Lob an Bikeyoke, tolles Teil!) - aber meine Beine sind einfach zu lang. Da ich die Beine nur schwerlich austauschen kann, werd ich über kurz oder lang wohl doch mal die 9point8 ausprobieren. Oder gibt es noch Hoffnung bezüglich einer 200er Variante von Bikeyoke?


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Februar 2019)

185 reichen nicht ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Februar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> 185 reichen nicht ?


Ich würde sogar eine 210er kaufen.


----------



## ka1saa (20. Februar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> 185 reichen nicht ?


Hab ne 160er an meinem Propain Spindrift L (letztes Jahr noch die größtmögliche Rahmengröße, dazu die größtmögliche Sattelstütze, die Propain führt oder damals geführt hat) und hätte bei adäquat ausgezogener Stütze zum bergauf Pedalieren durchaus noch +-8 cm zusätzliches Versenkungspotential (schon ohne den nicht versenkbaren Teil oben gerechnet). Ich wills ja gar nicht auf die Spitze treiben, aber 200 wär schon ein Traum bei der Beinlänge, zumal in Kombination mit einem Rad mit tiefem Oberrohr. Natürlich wären die zusätzlichen 2,5 cm bei der 185er auch schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber der Effekt ist dann halt begrenzt, vor allem, weil ich ja eh noch mehr vertragen könnte ... und nicht, dass ich mir jetzt doch eine 185er kaufe und in drei Monaten wird eine 200er angekündigt !

Rückblickend hätte ich keine Variostütze ans Rad konfigurieren und dann so ne 185er Revive oder ne 200er von woanders kaufen sollen. Hinterher ist man immer klüger... aber so konnte ich immerhin überhaupt erfahren, dass die Revive ein tolles Stück Technik ist!


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2019)

Nochmal (und ein letztes Mal):
Es sind keine längeren Stützen als 185mm für 30.9/31.6 in Planung, geschweige denn in Kürze erhältlich.
Wenn sich daran was ändert, dann werde ich es schon verkünden.


----------



## badbandit (20. Februar 2019)

ich habe eine revive 185 und bin auch weitestgehend zufrieden - auf jeden fall deutlich besser als nur 150 mm verstellweg. aufgrund meiner langen beine wird meine nächste sattelstütze ganz sicher nicht weniger als 200 mm verstellweg haben.
da die sitzrohre auch immer kürzer zu werden scheinen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es für einen anbieter von versenkbaren sattelstützen einer durchaus vernünftige überlegung ist, auch ein modell mit 200 mm anzubieten.


----------



## badbandit (20. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nochmal (und ein letztes Mal):
> Es sind keine längeren Stützen als 185mm für 30.9/31.6 in Planung, geschweige denn in Kürze erhältlich.
> Wenn sich daran was ändert, dann werde ich es schon verkünden.


oh, prima, dann darf man also für einen 34.9 durchmesser noch hoffen!? das wäre prima, die würde in meine beiden bikes passen :-D


----------



## pAn1c (20. Februar 2019)

Wenn man das hört mit liest, fragt man sich echt, wir man damals nur ohne versenkbare Stütze ausgekommen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2019)

@badbandit : Welches Bike, welche Rahmenröße und wie groß bist du?


----------



## ka1saa (20. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nochmal (und ein letztes Mal):
> Es sind keine längeren Stützen als 185mm für 30.9/31.6 in Planung, geschweige denn in Kürze erhältlich.
> Wenn sich daran was ändert, dann werde ich es schon verkünden.


Ok, danke für die Info, schade.



pAn1c schrieb:


> Wenn man das hört mit liest, fragt man sich echt, wir man damals nur ohne versenkbare Stütze ausgekommen ist?


 absolut...


----------



## badbandit (21. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @badbandit : Welches Bike, welche Rahmenröße und wie groß bist du?


liteville 301 MK13 und specialized kenevo - beide in XL.
ich bin 1,87 m mit einer SL von 93/94 cm.


----------



## ka1saa (21. Februar 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> ich bin 1,87 m mit einer SL von 93/94 cm.


Das gleiche hier, allerdings eben ein 31,6er Sattelstützendurchmesser. Aber so ein Liteville war schließlich auch schon lange ein Traum ... naja, da ist eine andere Stütze dann doch etwas günstiger . Nächstes Rad dann


----------



## Sackmann (21. Februar 2019)

Also bei der Schrittlänge würde es wohl mit Glück gehen. Das Kenevo geizt nämlich schön mit Einstecktiefe. Eine 160er Revive geht da nicht ganz rein. Und eine 200er wäre gute 560mm lang inklusive Ansteuerung.
Edit: Bezieht sich auf einen L Rahmen.


----------



## badbandit (21. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also bei der Schrittlänge würde es wohl mit Glück gehen. Das Kenevo geizt nämlich schön mit Einstecktiefe. Eine 160er Revive geht da nicht ganz rein. Und eine 200er wäre gute 560mm lang inklusive Ansteuerung.


witzig, meine 185er revive geht bis zum anschlag rein... woher beziehst du deine infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2019)

Meine Infos beziehe ich daher:

Größe L mit 160er




Größe M mit 160er:



Allerdings habe ich auch schon gehört, das nicht alle Rahmen gleich ausgerieben sind.

Diese Maße wurden übrigens nicht von mir genommen, sondern von einem Specialized Mitarbeiter.


----------



## badbandit (22. Februar 2019)

beim kenevo ist das sitzrohr in XL 42 mm länger als beim L. wie groß der längenunterschied des unteren rohres zwischen revive 160 und revive 185 ist, weißt du sicherlich am besten.

ich selbst würde im kenevo auch eine revive 220 nutzen können (im 301 eine revive 240)   ist aber nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert solche dinge zu "können".


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2019)

Sorry, das bezog sich auf einen Rahmen in L. 
Das hätte da auch dabeistehen sollen, aber wenn man am Handy tippt, dann passiert sowas ab und an.


----------



## JpunktBpunkt (22. Februar 2019)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Bin glücklicher Besitzer einer Revive 2.0.
> Leider ist mir nun der Imbus zur Entlüftung abgebrochen. Ein Teil davon steckt jetzt in der Entlüftungsschraube fest. Ich kann mit einem handelsüblichen Imbus die Schraube zwar  noch betätigen, jedoch bevorzuge ich die originale Lösung. Irgendwelche Ideen wie ich den Imbus da herausbekomme? Oder kann man auch simpel die Entlüftungsschraube austauschen?
> Vielen Dank vorab



Servus! Ohne den Thread hier kapern zu wollen, kurz eine Antwort dazu. Das ist mir auch üassiert. Habe mit einem dünnen Bohrer von dem Reststück so lange Material abgetragen, bis ich den Rest herausschütteln konnte. 

Gruß, Johannes


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Leider nicht wirklich lange gehalten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 825588


Update: Der Riss hat sich nicht weiter geöffnet. Ich habe die Sattelklemme gewechselt und dazu die Revive aus dem Sattelrohr ziehen müssen. Leider muss ich sagen, dass der Willy gar nichts gebracht hat. Die Stütze war genauso nass und schmutzig, wie ohne dem Teil. Bringt also leider gar nichts. Wie das Wasser und der Dreck in das Sattelrohr kam, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Ich hatte alles schön sauber gemacht und sogar in der warmen Wohnung offen stehen lassen, damit es innen trocknen konnte. Für mich leider nix das Teil.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Wie das Wasser und der Dreck in das Sattelrohr kam, kann ich mir nicht erklären.





niconj schrieb:


> Der Riss hat sich nicht weiter geöffnet.



Durch den Riss wahrscheinlich, oder ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Durch den Riss wahrscheinlich, oder ?


Ich wusste, dass dieser Kommentar kommen würde. Ich glaube das eher weniger, denn 1. war er sehr klein und 2. vorn, wo kein Dreck dran geschleudert wurde. Ich möchte es nicht zu 100% ausschließen, finde es aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Sackmann (6. März 2019)

Wasser kommt nicht nur in den Rahmen durch die Sattelklemme. In heutigen Rahmen sind unzählige Öffnungen für interne Kabelführungen vorhanden, durch die Wasser eindringen kann. Das kann der Willy natürlich nciht verhindern. Der Willy verindert aber sehr wohl sehr effektiv das Eindringen von Schmutz und Wasser über das Sitzrohr (richtige Installation natürlich vorausgesetzt).


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wasser kommt nicht nur in den Rahmen durch die Sattelklemme. In heutigen Rahmen sind unzählige Öffnungen für interne Kabelführungen vorhanden, durch die Wasser eindringen kann. Das kann der Willy natürlich nciht verhindern. Der Willy verindert aber sehr wohl sehr effektiv das Eindringen von Schmutz und Wasser über das Sitzrohr (richtige Installation natürlich vorausgesetzt).


Das nächste loch welches mein Rahmen hat ist unten am Tretlager, wo Flüssigkeit abfließen kann. Im Oberrohr sind auch vorn die beiden Kabelöffnungen für die Verlegung von Schalt- und Sattelstützenzug. Mehr ist da nicht. Wie auch immer. Kann jeder für sich selbst beurteilen. Für mich ist das Experiment abgeschlossen und ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, dass ich 6.50€ Lehrgeld bezahlt habe. Dafür waren die 400,- für die Revive die beste investition an meinem sehr teuren Rad. Die Funktioniert jetzt schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren ohne Entlüften (mal abgesehen vom anfänglichen Probieren). Sie hat Bikeparkeinsätze mitgemacht, an denen das Rad am Sattel hing. Sie wurde mehrfach liegend im Auto transportiert etc. pp. Besser geht es nicht.

Einen kleinen Service habe ich gemacht, als ich sie von 30.9 auf 31.6 geändert habe. Das war‘s aber auch schon.


----------



## ParadoxCore (7. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Das nächste loch welches mein Rahmen hat ist unten am Tretlager, wo Flüssigkeit abfließen kann. Im Oberrohr sind auch vorn die beiden Kabelöffnungen für die Verlegung von Schalt- und Sattelstützenzug. Mehr ist da nicht. Wie auch immer. Kann jeder für sich selbst beurteilen. Für mich ist das Experiment abgeschlossen und ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, dass ich 6.50€ Lehrgeld bezahlt habe. Dafür waren die 400,- für die Revive die beste investition an meinem sehr teuren Rad. Die Funktioniert jetzt schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren ohne Entlüften (mal abgesehen vom anfänglichen Probieren). Sie hat Bikeparkeinsätze mitgemacht, an denen das Rad am Sattel hing. Sie wurde mehrfach liegend im Auto transportiert etc. pp. Besser geht es nicht.
> 
> Einen kleinen Service habe ich gemacht, als ich sie von 30.9 auf 31.6 geändert habe. Das war‘s aber auch schon.


kannst du mir sagen wo ich das Umbaukit herbekomme?

bzw. wöllte ich von 31,6 auf 30,9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (7. März 2019)

ParadoxCore schrieb:


> kannst du mir sagen wo ich das Umbaukit herbekomme?
> 
> bzw. wöllte ich von 31,6 auf 30,9


Bei Bikeyoke oder von mir. Habe ich ja noch rumliegen von meiner Umrüstung. PN


----------



## ParadoxCore (7. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei Bikeyoke oder von mir. Habe ich ja noch rumliegen von meiner Umrüstung. PN


Gefunden! Danke dir.

Und ne PN hast du auch


----------



## Steven Z (11. März 2019)

Moin, ich hab eine der ersten Revive (aus der Pre-Order) und die soll jetzt in meinen neuen Rahmen wandern.
Hab dafür noch mal die Montageanleitung runtergeladen und bin etwas stutzig geworden- in der aktuellen Anleitung steht, dass man die Stütze mit Fett einsetzen soll und möglichst keine Carbonpaste bzw. nur nach Rücksprache verwenden soll.
In der Anleitung die der Stütze beilag steht, dass man auf jeden Fall Carbonpaste und auf gar keinen Fall Fett für die Montage verwenden soll- kann mir das einer erklären??

Muss die Stütze leider mit Hülse von 30,9 auf 31,6 montieren und würde deswegen lieber mit Carbonpaste montieren damit nix verrutscht....


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2019)

Du musst die Stütze nicht mit Reduzierhülse benutzen, sondern kannst sie umbauen.
Das passende Rohr dazu gibt´s bei uns auf der Website unter "Ersatzteile".
Darüber hinaus sollte man zum Einbau Fett nutzen und möglichst keine "Carbonpaste".
Der Grund leigt darin, dass es zu viele verschiedene Carbonpasten gibt, und in der Regel scheuern diese die Anodisierung ab.
Wenn ein Rohr sauber gearbeitet ist, dann klemmt es ohne weiteres auch ausrichend mit Fett.
Fett beugt außerdem Korrosion vor (Leute die Stahlrahmen kennen, wissen sehr gut, was ich meine).


----------



## Steven Z (12. März 2019)

Hallo Sackmann,

danke für den Hinweis- das ist natürlich super, dass ich die Stütze umbauen kann!
Hab mir das Umbauset angeschaut- brauche ich nicht auch die Gleitstifte in den unterschiedlichen Durchmessern dafür um das Spiel neu einzustellen? Wird sich doch bestimmt mit dem neuen Rohr ein etwas anderes Spiel einstellen oder?


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2019)

Im Prinzip schadet es nicht, wenn du das Service-Kit mitbestellst, aber ob es tatsächlich notwendig ist, kannst du erst sagen, nachdem du die Rohre getauscht hast.


----------



## Steven Z (12. März 2019)

Ok, dann werde ich das so machen- fragt sich jetzt nur ob ich Servicekit 1 oder 2 brauche. Meine Stütze hat keinen Federring aber das neue Rohr wird ja vermutlich einen haben, also Servicekit 2- korrekt?


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2019)

Korrekt


----------



## breznsoizer (13. Mai 2019)

@Sackmann 
Hab mich mit nem Willy versorgt, er deckt jetzt die Revive an einem BMC Speedfox und einer Salsa Liplock klemme ab.
Frage: Hält der das auf Dauer aus? Das schaut schon sehr gedehnt aus? Oder brauchts so a minimal Klemme a la Squeezy/Ghandi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2019)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Hab mich mit nem Willy versorgt, er deckt jetzt die Revive an einem BMC Speedfox und einer Salsa Liplock klemme ab.
> Frage: Hält der das auf Dauer aus? Das schaut schon sehr gedehnt aus? Oder brauchts so a minimal Klemme a la Squeezy/Ghandi?


Bei mir hat es nicht lange gehalten.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Mai 2019)

Ich würde jetzt auch mal tippen, dass das nicht lange gut geht. 
Was ist denn das für eine Klemme?


----------



## breznsoizer (15. Mai 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Klemme?


Salsa Liplock


----------



## RobG301 (15. Mai 2019)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Hab mich mit nem Willy versorgt, er deckt jetzt die Revive an einem BMC Speedfox und einer Salsa Liplock klemme ab.
> Frage: Hält der das auf Dauer aus? Das schaut schon sehr gedehnt aus? Oder brauchts so a minimal Klemme a la Squeezy/Ghandi?



Ich würde lieber direkt die BikeYoke Klemme dazu bestellen! Die ist minimalistisch und passt super drunter!


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Mai 2019)

RobG301 schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber direkt die BikeYoke Klemme dazu bestellen! Die ist minimalistisch und passt super drunter!


Das ist nicht immer eine Option.


----------



## RobG301 (15. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Das ist nicht immer eine Option.



Ja wo es geht ist es anzuraten! Weil die schöne Hope etc. Klemme sieht man dann ja eh nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (15. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte gehofft, daß die Salsa Liplock Klemme den Willy nicht überstrapaziert - ist ja eigtl ne gängige und beliebte Klemme.
Eure Einschätzungen/Erfahrungen stimmen mich aber nicht grad optimistisch.
Extra ne neue Klemme kaufen wollt ich eigtl nicht, eben, weil man sie eh net sieht unterm Willi. Aktuell gibts ja bei BC die Trickstuff Ghandi für 15€ oder die BikeYoke Squeezy mit 15% Festival Rabatt, die sollten wohl "schlank" genug sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Mai 2019)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, daß die Salsa Liplock Klemme den Willy nicht überstrapaziert - ist ja eigtl ne gängige und beliebte Klemme.
> Eure Einschätzungen/Erfahrungen stimmen mich aber nicht grad optimistisch.
> Extra ne neue Klemme kaufen wollt ich eigtl nicht, eben, weil man sie eh net sieht unterm Willi. Aktuell gibts ja bei BC die Trickstuff Ghandi für 15€ oder die BikeYoke Squeezy mit 15% Festival Rabatt, die sollten wohl "schlank" genug sein.


Oder den Willy weglassen. Ich habe nach dem Test den Mehrwert nicht mehr wirklich gesehen. Die Stütze war immer noch nass und schmutzig im Rahmen.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Mai 2019)

Dann ist das Wasser aber (solange der Willy nicht gerissen war) sehr wahrscheinlich anders in den Rahmen gekommen.
Wenn man beim Waschen nicht aufpasst, dann gelangt über alle möglichen Bohrungen (Stichwort interne Kabelführung) und Löcher sehr einfach Wasser in den Rahmen und verursacht nicht nur an der Stütze gerne für Probleme. 
Es gibt Rahmenfabrikate, bei denen haben wir auffällig oft Fälle mit Wasser im Rahmen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Mai 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dann ist das Wasser aber (solange der Willy nicht gerissen war) sehr wahrscheinlich anders in den Rahmen gekommen.
> Wenn man beim Waschen nicht aufpasst, dann gelangt über alle möglichen Bohrungen (Stichwort interne Kabelführung) und Löcher sehr einfach Wasser in den Rahmen und verursacht nicht nur an der Stütze gerne für Probleme.
> Es gibt Rahmenfabrikate, bei denen haben wir auffällig oft Fälle mit Wasser im Rahmen.


Es war ein Santa Cruz Hightower LT dessen Kabel für den Dropper vorn am Steuerrohr eingeführt wird. Im Sattelrohr ist keine Bohrung. Ist auch egal. Die Bikeyoke ist eine tolle Stütze, der Willy für mich nicht brauchbar.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Mai 2019)

Die Squeezy ist doch viel zu schön für so einen Gummiwilli!


----------



## breznsoizer (25. Mai 2019)

Volle Ladung BikeYoke im Sitzbereich 
@Sackmann: Was hat denn die Klemmschraube der Klemme für Maße (Normteil??), ich hätte gerne eine mit Innensechskant bzw T25, weil mein Multitool keinen passenenden Torx hat.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Mai 2019)

Der Gummi ist einfach nur pottenhässlich. Die schöne Sattelklemme.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Mai 2019)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> @Sackmann: Was hat denn die Klemmschraube der Klemme für Maße (Normteil??), ich hätte gerne eine mit Innensechskant bzw T25, weil mein Multitool keinen passenenden Torx hat.


Geht mir genauso 

Meine Empfehlung hier wäre auch auf einen Standard zu setzen. Ich weiß jetzt heißt es wieder einmal eingestellt Brauch es den eh nicht mehr. Aber am Anfang ist es schon ganz schön nervig und wenn es bei einem Sturz mal den Sattel verdreht steht man auch blöd da 

Leider steht in der Beschreibung von r2 fälschlicherweise T25 
Und dann zu spät gemerkt, sonst wäre sie wieder zurück gegangen.


----------



## breznsoizer (25. Mai 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Gummi ist einfach nur pottenhässlich. Die schöne Sattelklemme.


Drübergezogen ists in Ordnung und unauffälig-war aber echt ein Hemmnis, aber hier: form follows function.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Mai 2019)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Drübergezogen ists in Ordnung und unauffälig-war aber echt ein Hemmnis, aber hier: form follows function.


Ich könnts halt eher verstehen, wenn man keine Squeezy versteckt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (25. Mai 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso
> 
> Meine Empfehlung hier wäre auch auf einen Standard zu setzen. Ich weiß jetzt heißt es wieder einmal eingestellt Brauch es den eh nicht mehr. Aber am Anfang ist es schon ganz schön nervig und wenn es bei einem Sturz mal den Sattel verdreht steht man auch blöd da
> 
> ...



Ja, ich bin auch von T25 ausgegangen, den hätt ich ja am Multitool,  aber so ists echt ungünstig, das hast Du völlig treffend beschrieben.


----------



## breznsoizer (25. Mai 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich könnts halt eher verstehen, wenn man keine Squeezy versteckt .


Hatte ich weiter vorne erwähnt, die Salsa Liplock hat der Willy nicht gepackt, daher die schlanke Klemme.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Mai 2019)

Ja, die Idee mit dem T20 war bissl doof. Wir stellen gerade auf T25 um und ab nächste Woche sind alle von mir ausgelieferten Squeezy mit T25. Die Titanschraube per se ist von den Maßen mit einer "Katalogschraube" austauschbar, z.B. dieser hier:
https://www.tuning-bikes.de/Titan-Schraube-M4-x-15mm-Torx-T25-konischer-Kopf
Unsere Schrauben werden nach unserer Zeichnung gemacht, und ist keine Standardware.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Juli 2019)

Kleines Update zum Shifty:






						BikeYoke Shifty - Update
					

Gute Neuigkeiten für alle mit SRAM GX oder NX Eagle Schaltung. Da uns einfach sauviele Anfragen bezüglich GX-Kompatibilität erreichen, haben wir beschlossen, jetzt die Teile beizulegen, die man benötigt, um einen Shifty auch an die beliebten GX Eagle Schaltwerke zu montieren.   Jedem Shifty...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Steven Z (8. Juli 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Naja, man klemmt in der Regel "Schlitz auf Schlitz". D.H. da wo deine Schlitz im Rahmen ist, sollte auch der Schlitz deiner Klemme sein.
> Der längere Teil des Willy wiederum sollte natürlich da sein, wo der Schlitz ist, damit er eben diesem verdecken kann.
> Prinzipiell kann man es natürlcih auch anders montieren, aber der Willy wird sich dann eben anders "ziehen".



Moin, das würde ich gerne mal zur Diskussion stellen- meine persönlich Vorstellung ist, dass wenn Schlitz auf Schlitz liegt, die Stütze in diesem Bereich sehr stark belastet wird. Die offenen Enden der Sattelklemme haben ja durch die Klemmschraube eine gewisse Neigung nach Innen zu "kippen". Wenn ich die Diskussion richtig mitverfolgt habe, versucht man, um den Effekt zu verringern, die Klemmschraube möglichst dicht an den Klemmdurchmesser zu legen.
Wenn jetzt Schlitz auf Schlitz liegt, also offenen Enden auf offene Enden, dann wird der Druck durchs nach Innen kippen ja 1:1 auf die Stütze übertragen weil das Sitzrohr dem ja nicht gegenhält.
Ich montiere schon seit ewige Zeiten die Sattelklemme um 180° gedreht, so dass der Druck am Schlitz quasi durch das ungeschlitzte Rohr unterlegt wird. Damit sich die Spannung der Sattelklemme schön verteilt und auch bis zum vorderen Schlitz wandert, fette ich diese leicht ein, also zwischen Klemmschelle und Sattelrohr.
Ein weiterer positiver Effekt ist, dass der Schlitz, zumindest im oberen Bereich, durch die Klemmschelle abgedeckt wird.
Vecnum hat ja einen ähnlichen Ansatz, mit der zweigeteilten Schelle die dann seitlich klemmt um den Druck besser zu verteilen. Ich hatte auch schon einige Schnellspanner, bei denen der Schlitz etwas aus der Mitte war, und somit bei gerader Montage nicht auf dem Schlitz vom Rohr gelegen hat.
In dieser Kombination habe ich zumindest noch nie Probleme mit durchrutschendem Sattelrohr gehabt, wobei ich die Sattelklemme nur sehr moderat anziehe.
Wie gesagt ist das eher nur meine persönliche Vorstellung davon und nicht mit FE oder so belegt. Im Maschinenbau versucht man die Kombination Schlitz auf Schlitz immer eher zu vermeiden weil sich zu starke punktuelle Belastungen ergeben, aber dabei geht es auch um deutlich höhere Kräfte...


----------



## Sackmann (10. Juli 2019)

Wenn du dir unsicher bist, dann kanns du bei deinem Rahmenhersteller nachfragen. Oftmals geben die die Ausrichtung des Klemmschlitzes an.
Meist wird eine Ausrichtung Schlitz auf Schlitz empfohlen. 
Wenn ein Rahmen sauber auf Maß ausgerieben ist, dann wird da sehr wenig Verformung stattfinden.


----------



## Markus. (14. Juli 2019)

Möchte hier mal ein kurzes Feedback zur Stütze da lassen.
Ich bin begeistert von der Stütze. Seit fast einem Jahr fahr ich sie ohne zu basteln, ohne was zu wechseln. Nur ab und an mal etwas putzen. So macht es Spass. Auffällig unauffällig !!


----------



## ABBiker (11. September 2019)

Neues von Bikeyoke Link
Divine (ohne SL) Sattelstütze und ein Sattel.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. September 2019)

Gibt's dann die Revive noch? Falls ja, zu welchem Zweck? Nur für größere Durchmesser oder kann die Revive dann irgendwas besser als die neue Divine? 

Also welche Stütze für welchen Einsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (12. September 2019)

Nähere Infos zur neuen Divine hier:
www.vitalmtb.com/news/press-release/BikeYoke-Launches-the-Divine-Dropper-Post-and-Sagma-Suspension-Saddle,3105

In Kürze:

etwas leichter als Revive (30gr)
etwas günstiger als Revive
Autoreset
ab Oktober
Revive gibt es weiter


----------



## theller (12. September 2019)

Hallo Sacki,

wirst Du irgendwann einen Adapter anbieten um den Triggy (oder SRAM Schalthebel) an Shimano I-Spec EV Bremshebel dranschrauben zu können?

Oder hat jemand irgendwo anders sowas gefunden?


----------



## Sackmann (15. November 2019)

Immer dabei, irgendwas anders zu machen als andere, habe ich jetzt zwei Varianten von Prototypen einer REVIVE MAX (34.9) mit 225mm Verstellweg anfertigen lassen.
Oben sind zwei Prototypen zu sehen (unterschiedliche untere Rohre), darunter im Vergleich dazu eine REVIVE MAX 185 und eine normale REVIVE mit 185mm Hub.

*Bevor Fragen kommen:
NEIN, eine REVIVE mit mehr als 185mm Hub in 30.9 oder 31.6 ist nicht geplant! 
Hier geht es ausschließlich um die Erörterung für eine mögliche REVIVE MAX mit 34.9mm Durchmesser!* 








Jetzt bin ich auf der Suchen nach Leuten, die eine solche Stütze gerne in ihrem Bike mit 34.9er Sitzrohr testen würden.
Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass derjenige auch groß/lang genug ist.

Die Abmaße der Prototypen, die mit zwei verschieden langen Unterteilen gemacht wurden, findet ihr unten:






Bei Interesse: PN an mich.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## zr0wrk (16. November 2019)

Zu lang und zu dick für meinen Bedarf. Aber schön, dass du das angehst.


----------



## Sackmann (16. November 2019)

theller schrieb:


> Hallo Sacki,
> 
> wirst Du irgendwann einen Adapter anbieten um den Triggy (oder SRAM Schalthebel) an Shimano I-Spec EV Bremshebel dranschrauben zu können?
> 
> Oder hat jemand irgendwo anders sowas gefunden?



Hatte ich total übersehen. Ja, es wird einer kommen, und eigentlich wollte ich ihn schon lange fertig haben. Wir sind jetzt schon durch drei Prototypen-Serien durch und machen gerade die vierte, weil immer wieder was nicht so gepasst hat, wie ich das wollte.
Ist fast schon bissl beschämend, aber der blöde Adapter zieht sich viel länger als gedacht.


----------



## scratch_a (16. November 2019)

Schade, ist für mein Glen auch zu dick. 
Könnte man die auch traveln? Habe nur 260mm, fehlen also 5mm...und der Durchmesser halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (16. November 2019)

Also alleine schon der falsche Durchmesser macht doch die Frage nach der Travelbarkeit schon überflüssig.
Natürlich soll die Stütze mit dem kompletten Hub getestet werden, alles andere macht ja keinen Sinn.


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. November 2019)

@Sackmann plant ihr auch eine Triggy-Anbindung an die Trikstuff Direttissima-Schelle in irgendeiner Art (ohne mir angeschaut zu haben wie das gehen könnte)?
Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. November 2019)

Gibt doch für die DRT ein SRAM-Interface. Ist nur grad nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. November 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Gibt doch für die DRT ein SRAM-Interface. Ist nur grad nicht lieferbar.


Stimmt, danke. Is mir wohl durchgerutscht. Mal sehen wann es wieder lieferbar sein wird.


----------



## Bogie (28. November 2019)

Das "Sram-Interface" passt. Habe den Triggy an der DRT so montiert.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Dezember 2019)

Für alle, die es interessiert: NSMB ist auf mich zugekommen, um ein Interview bezüglich Stützendurchmessern zu führen:








						NSMB.com - Why All Dropper Posts should be 34.9 - with Stefan 'Sacki' Sack from Bikeyoke
					

2-Minute Expert: Why All Dropper Posts should be 34.9 - with Stefan 'Sacki' Sack from Bikeyoke




					nsmb.com
				



Die Jungs waren wirklich interessiert und es scheint so, als ob bei den Magazinen das Theman 34.9 so langsam durchdringt.
Hat mich jedenfalls tierisch gefreut.


----------



## badbandit (8. Dezember 2019)

@Sackmann führst du denn jetzt schon feldtests durch? ich hatte dich aufgrund deiner anfrage vor längerem angeschrieben und angeboten ein wenig zu testen (da ich zwei bikes mit großem sitzrohrdurchmesser und lange beine habe und außerdem dringend an einer längeren revive interessiert bin). habe dann aber nicht mehr gehört und gelesen.


----------



## Sackmann (8. Dezember 2019)

Sorry, deine Nachricht ist leider untergegangen. Ich bekomme so viele Nachrichten per PN, und da ist mir deine durchgerutscht.
Tut mir Leid. Ich melde mich dann per PN bei dir.

Feldtests führen wir übrigens schon länger durch (auch schon bevor ich das hier im Forum verbreitet habe ).
Da aber noch zwei Stützen übrig waren, wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen, ob auch hier noch jemand testen möchte.
Bevor die Stützen nur rumliegen, geb ich sie lieber an interessierte Kunden, die mir auch entsprechend Feedback geben können.


----------



## badbandit (8. Dezember 2019)

ist ja kein problem. ich wollte das testen nur angeboten haben, weil ich wiederholt nach einer längeren revive gefragt hatte und auch schrieb, dass ich mit einer 34.9er gut klar kommen würde. so oder so bin ich sehr gespannt auf die stützen und hoffe, dass sie von der einstecktiefe bei meinen beiden bikes passen würde.


----------



## Trailrider79 (14. Dezember 2019)

Auf der Bikeyoke Homepage ist die Verfügbarkeit des Sagma Sattel für Ende 12/2019 angesagt. Da wir uns nun dem Ende 12/2019 in großen Schritten nähern wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob das noch aktuell ist oder ob es eine Verschiebung geben wird. 

Danke und Gruß 
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (14. Dezember 2019)

Hi Jörg,

Das ist aktuell, ja! Wir wollten die Sättel eigentlich schon für Ende November fertig haben, mussten dann aber leider eine Mould für den Schaukern machen. Das war mir extrem unangenehm, weil wir allen Vororder-Kunden sagen mussten, dass sie noch etwas warten müssen.
Eine kleine Kompensation gab´s zumindest von unserer Seite.
Bis jetzt sind wir aber noch auf Kurs mit Ende Dezember, und je nachdem, wie es mit dem Verschicken aus Taiwan läuft (Feiertage, ....) werden wir noch vor oder dann sonst eben kurz nach Ende des Jahre an Kunden versenden.


----------



## badbandit (11. Januar 2020)

gibt es etwas neues zur ultramax?


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

Die wird momentan gut von verschiedenen Fahrern und Maschinen durchgeknetet und bisher funktioniert alles ohne Beanstandungen. Ob die Wenn's so bleibt, dann wird eine Markteinführung lediglich davon abhängig gemacht, wie schnell weitere Hersteller auf 34.9 umsteigen.


----------



## Sackmann (29. Januar 2020)

Mal was ganz Anderes:








						NSMB.com - BikeYoke Divine Dropper Post Teardown
					

Will the BikeYoke Divine dropper's simplest-in-class teardown equate to best-in-class performance on the trail?




					nsmb.com


----------



## Sackmann (9. Februar 2020)

Nachdem uns seit der Eurobike über Instagram und per Mail unzählige Nachrichten erreicht haben, die auf die "Teamklammotten" anspielten, will ich jetzt kurz hier verkünden, damit ich die Fragen immer einzeln beantworten muss.
Eigentlich nur für unserer Teamfahrer und uns selber gedacht, gibt's die Sachen jetzt auch für jeden zu kaufen:








						Soft Goods
					






					www.bikeyoke.de
				









































Die Shirts sind übrigens mit 3/4 Ärmeln bis knapp unter den Ellenbogen, weil ich so gerne meine Longsleeves fahres (hochgekrempelt).


----------



## Sackmann (26. März 2020)

Einfach für die, die es auf der Startseite noch nicht gesehen haben:








						BikeYoke und Co: Wie Firmen dem Fahrrad-Einzelhandel helfen wollen!
					

Auch Bike-Hersteller werden aktiv wenn es darum geht, den Einzelhandel zu unterstützen. BikeYoke geht selbst mit gutem Beispiel voran. Alle Infos!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## RobG301 (27. März 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nachdem uns seit der Eurobike über Instagram und per Mail unzählige Nachrichten erreicht haben, die auf die "Teamklammotten" anspielten, will ich jetzt kurz hier verkünden, damit ich die Fragen immer einzeln beantworten muss.
> Eigentlich nur für unserer Teamfahrer und uns selber gedacht, gibt's die Sachen jetzt auch für jeden zu kaufen:
> 
> 
> ...



Die Caps sind ja der Hammer und 3/4 Ärmel find ich eh immer den besten Kompromiss!


----------



## damianfromhell (27. März 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Einfach für die, die es auf der Startseite noch nicht gesehen haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn meine 9point8 iwann mal aufgibt weiß ich schon wo ich kaufe ;D des Jersey ist echt geilomat


----------



## kleinerblaumann (26. Juni 2020)

Ich klinke mich hier mal unter dem Aspekt "Ideen" ein. Es wurde ja im letzten Jahr eine Stütze von BMC gesichtet, die sich durch die Betätigung des Hebels absenkt. Für abfahrtsorientierte Fahrer ist das sicher überflüssig, aber fürs XC finde ich das durchaus interessant. Im Rennen spart man sich da doch pro Runde einige Kniebeugen. 

@Sackmann - habt ihr euch schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob sowas auch von euch realisiert werden kann?









						BMC Autodrop: Selbstständig absenkbare Variostütze gesichtet
					

Mit der BMC Autodrop bringen die Schweizer erste selbständig absenkbare Variostütze an den Start. Wir haben die ersten Infos zum Prototypen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (29. Juni 2020)

Ja, da machen wir uns Gedanken darüber.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (1. Juli 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, da machen wir uns Gedanken darüber.


Was ist bei so einem Projekt eine etwaige Zeitspanne, bis man sagen kann, dass es was wird oder nicht?


----------



## dopero (1. Juli 2020)

Meine Meinung: Wenn man sich nicht drauf verlassen kann, dass die  Stütze immer komplett selbst wegfährt, d.h. immer erst schauen und kontrollieren muss, dann brauche ich das nicht.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (1. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Wenn man sich nicht drauf verlassen kann, dass die  Stütze immer komplett selbst wegfährt, d.h. immer erst schauen und kontrollieren muss, dann brauche ich das nicht.


Es sollte natürlich gut funktionieren, dass man sich also darauf verlassen kann.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Juli 2020)

Oh, sorry.
Ich hab mich komplett verlesen.
Ich hatte mich an das BMC Trailsync System erinnert und dacht dass du darauf anspielst.
Klassische Fall von "nicht gescheit gelesen".
Tut mir Leid! An einer Auto-Absenkung arbeiten wir nicht.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (2. Juli 2020)

Ok, schade. Hätte ich ein interessantes Projekt gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (2. Juli 2020)

Sodala, DIVINE SL *Rascal* ist nun auch endlich vollständing im Shop intergrert un ab sofort lieferbar.
Die Rascal ist, wie der Name schon sagt, quasi der kleine, freche Bruder der DIVINE SL.
Gedacht für Gravel Bikes und Kids-Bikes, baut sie extrem kurz, ist im Gegensatz zur DIVINE SL komplett in den Rahmen versenkbar und insgesamt lediglich 320mm lang.




Bis auf das andere untere Rohr sind alles Teile identisch zur DIVINE SL und jede DIVINE SL kann zur Rascal umgebaut werden und umgekehrt.

Gewichte liegen bei 365g für die 30.9 er Variante und um die +15g für die 31.6er.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (26. August 2020)

@Sackmann - Ich suche einen Hebel für meine Sattelstütze, den man links oberhalb des Lenkers montieren kann. Habt ihr sowas oder kann man eure Hebel entsprechend umbauen?

@ alle - Oder hat jemand anderes eine Idee? Ich habe nur einen von Ritchey gefunden, aber der könnte zu kurz sein. Erst kommt die Bremse, dann der Lockout für die Gabel, dann erst wäre Platz für den Hebel für die Stütze. Deshalb sollte er nicht zu kurz sein. An andere Möglichkeiten wie z.B. Twistloc oder Hebel rechts oben habe ich schon gedacht, ein Hebel für links oben wäre mir aber am liebsten.


----------



## Sackmann (26. August 2020)

Wir haben so etwas leider nicht im Programm.


----------



## JulianeLatz (26. August 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> @Sackmann - Ich suche einen Hebel für meine Sattelstütze, den man links oberhalb des Lenkers montieren kann. Habt ihr sowas oder kann man eure Hebel entsprechend umbauen?
> 
> @ alle - Oder hat jemand anderes eine Idee? Ich habe nur einen von Ritchey gefunden, aber der könnte zu kurz sein. Erst kommt die Bremse, dann der Lockout für die Gabel, dann erst wäre Platz für den Hebel für die Stütze. Deshalb sollte er nicht zu kurz sein. An andere Möglichkeiten wie z.B. Twistloc oder Hebel rechts oben habe ich schon gedacht, ein Hebel für links oben wäre mir aber am liebsten.



Eventuell wäre der Remote von Crankbrothers etwas für dich?








						Highline Remote
					

Compatible with most cable-actuated dropper posts Universal mounting system — top or bottom, left or right Single bolt hinge locking system Infinite spherical adjustment 360° rotation / 22° tilt



					int.crankbrothers.com


----------



## kleinerblaumann (26. August 2020)

Schau ich mir mal genauer an. Hält diese "Kugelklemmung" zuverlässig?


----------



## JulianeLatz (26. August 2020)

Ich bin den zwei Jahre ohne jegliche Probleme gefahren. Zudem mutet er meiner Meinung nach sehr hochwertig an und die Haptik passte mir. Und die Möglichkeiten der individuellen Positionierung des Remotes sind wirklich super.

Unabhängig vom Remote bin ich jetzt dennoch beim Gesamtsystem Bikeyoke gelandet und begeistert ...


----------



## eddy 1 (26. August 2020)

Es gibt von bontrager einen doppelhebel der kann Federung und sattelstütze


----------



## kleinerblaumann (26. August 2020)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Es gibt von bontrager einen doppelhebel der kann Federung und sattelstütze


Jo, den habe ich als Plan B auf dem Schirm.


----------



## thewerner (22. Februar 2021)

kommt da eine Stütze für DH bikes?


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Februar 2021)

thewerner schrieb:


> kommt da eine Stütze für DH bikes?Anhang anzeigen 1213890


Sieht aus wie ne Thomson mit Bileyoke Aufkleber 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (23. Februar 2021)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Thomson mit Bileyoke Aufkleber 😄


Jap denke das ist es


----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2021)

Damit man nicht den falschen Eindruck bekommt, wir würden aufgrund des wahnwitzigen Fahrradbooms nicht mehr weiter entwickeln und nur noch verkaufen, verkaufen, verkaufen...


----------



## joergpraefke (18. März 2021)

@Sackmann Wird es den Griff auch für SRAM Grip Shift geben?


----------



## muddiver (18. März 2021)

@Sackmann Welche Durchmesser wird es geben?


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (18. März 2021)

Ein BikeYoke Willy in Farbe wär toll...Ich nehm dann einmal orange bitte.Den Griff dann noch in der gleichen Farbe und man könnte schön kombinieren.


----------



## Orakel (18. März 2021)

🤔 seh nur nen ganz kleinen Teil vom Griff.....


----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2021)

muddiver schrieb:


> @Sackmann Welche Durchmesser wird es geben?


Griff wird zunächst mal in einem Durchmesser kommen mit 31mm. Länge 140mm (end to end)
Weitere (durchaus interessante) Eigenheiten werden bald folgen. Das sollte nur ein Teaser sein...
Wer uns fleißig auf instagram folgt, der hat ihn vielleicht auch schon erspäht an meinem Bike.




TCaad10 schrieb:


> Ein BikeYoke Willy in Farbe wär toll...Ich nehm dann einmal orange bitte.Den Griff dann noch in der gleichen Farbe und man könnte schön kombinieren.


Also der Willy wird nicht in bunt kommen, aber....


----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2021)

joergpraefke schrieb:


> @Sackmann Wird es den Griff auch für SRAM Grip Shift geben?


Vorerst nicht.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (18. März 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also der Willy wird nicht in bunt kommen, aber....


Squeezy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2021)

Squeezy auch nicht. Es gibt 8 Squeezies. Diese in 5 verschiedenen Farben wäre auch noch unglaublich viel Logistikaufwand. Sind ja einfach mal 40 Lagerhaltungsnummern (habe jetzt echt mal das deutsche Wort für SKU gesucht _schäm_)
Und dann ist es auch, dass die Farben grundsätzlich immer die verkehrten sind.


----------



## muddiver (18. März 2021)

Na, dann hoffe ich mal, daß der sich so gut verkauft, daß ihr den dann auch für Leute mit etwas größeren Hände rausbringt.


----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2021)

Ja, erstmal für normale Hände. Ich find dünnere Griffe greifen sich besser und sind direkter, aber natürlich soll auch was für größere Hände, bzw. etwas mit mehr Dämpfung kommen. Ist halt immer ein Kompromiss und alles zu vereinen ist schwierig. Ist aber wirklich auch Geschmackssache. 
Habe im letzten Jahr es auch auch ein paar gewagt, ohne  Handschuhe zu fahren, und auch das macht tatsächlich teilweise Sinn, bzw. kann Vorteile bieten (zumindest solange man nicht stürzt).
Bei 5000+ Hm am Tag bergab im schwierigen Gelände können Handschuhe nämlich auch eklige Blasen machen. Da geht es ohne Handschuhe besser.


----------



## c3pflo (21. April 2021)

Hallo ihr, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Breite des Sagma-Sattels ich wählen sollte? Habe mit ca. 11cm Sitzknochenabstand einen eher schmalen Abstand und tendiere zum 130er Sattel. Einsatzbereich ist ein Nordest Sarinha 120mm-Stahl-Hardtail für schnelle Feierabenderunden und längere Bikepacking-Trips.


----------



## filiale (21. April 2021)

c3pflo schrieb:


> Hallo ihr, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Breite des Sagma-Sattels ich wählen sollte? Habe mit ca. 11cm Sitzknochenabstand einen eher schmalen Abstand und tendiere zum 130er Sattel. Einsatzbereich ist ein Nordest Sarinha 120mm-Stahl-Hardtail für schnelle Feierabenderunden und längere Bikepacking-Trips.



Du kannst die Tabelle von SQLab als Anhaltspunkt nehmen, oder ?






Triathlon- und Zeitfahrposition mit tiefem Lenker                 * ohne Zugabe*
Sportliche Rennposition auf Mountainbike oder Rennrad    *+1 Zentimeter*
Tourenposition Rennrad, Mountainbike, und Fitnessbike     *+2 Zentimeter*
Bequeme fast aufrechte Position  Trekkingbike                    *+3 Zentimeter*
Aufrechte Position auf Citybike oder Hollandrad                   *+4 Zentimeter*


----------



## c3pflo (22. April 2021)

Ja passt, voll gut, werde mal den 130mm ausprobieren! Bin echt gespannt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (22. April 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Griff wird zunächst mal in einem Durchmesser kommen mit 31mm. Länge 140mm (end to end)
> Weitere (durchaus interessante) Eigenheiten werden bald folgen. Das sollte nur ein Teaser sein...


Die Klemmung sieht gut (und fett!) aus - verbirgt sich darunter irgendwas revgripmäßiges?


----------



## c3pflo (22. April 2021)

Mist, gestern schien der Sagma noch verfügbar zu sein, heute schon nicht mehr..


----------



## ElBretto (25. April 2021)

Moin, ist es eventuell möglich eine andere Anlenkung für die Divine rauszubringen? So als Nachrüstoption; die normale funktioniert super, aber dieser Hebel, wo auf der einen Seite das Zugende drin sitzt, ist ungünstig breit, sprich der stößt beim Betätigen einfach im Sitzrohr (an der Stelle schon verengt) an. Daher könnte man das irgendwie kompakter gestalten oder eine Ansteuerung über die Hülle realisieren. Dafür wäre ich auch gerne bereit, Kompromisse bei der benötigten Fingerkraft oder so einzugehen


----------



## The-Ninth (3. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen,

Eine Idee: mit meinen langen Beinen und Vorliebe für steile Sitzwinkel habe ich den Sattel meist soweit vorne wie möglich. Eine alternative Klemmung für die Revive die den Sattel weiter nach vorne versetzt wäre für mich genial, so wie 9point8 sie anbietet.

Schöne Grüße, Robert

Edit: hier der Link zu dem Teil von 9point8: https://intl.9point8.ca/index.php?route=product/product&path=116&product_id=253


----------



## Felger (4. Mai 2021)

ElBretto schrieb:


> Moin, ist es eventuell möglich eine andere Anlenkung für die Divine rauszubringen? So als Nachrüstoption; die normale funktioniert super, aber dieser Hebel, wo auf der einen Seite das Zugende drin sitzt, ist ungünstig breit, sprich der stößt beim Betätigen einfach im Sitzrohr (an der Stelle schon verengt) an. Daher könnte man das irgendwie kompakter gestalten oder eine Ansteuerung über die Hülle realisieren. Dafür wäre ich auch gerne bereit, Kompromisse bei der benötigten Fingerkraft oder so einzugehen


bei meinem Banshee Spitfire ist auch die Ansteuerung das, was ein weiteres einstecken verhindert weil leider ein Drehpunkt im Sitzrohrbereich ist. An sich würde die 160er genau passen, aber die Ansteuerung kollidiert. Die 150er LEV ist vom Rohr her genau so lang hat aber die kürzere Ansteuerung und passt noch rein.




Bei meiner LEV oder OneUp (V1) ist das kompakter gelöst. Schade, da ja an anderer Stelle so viel wie möglich herausgeholt wurde.

Bei der Ansteuerung sollte da noch was gehen




die Oneup V2 ist ja nur halb so hoch, die V1 ja ganz anders (und nicht über alle Zweifel erhaben, da der Zug sich bewegen muss) und die LEV weicht besser aus (was mir hilft) und ist auch kürzer








konzentrisch und drehbar würde auch manchmal helfen


----------



## Sackmann (8. Mai 2021)

Unsere Ansteuerung ist drehbar ohne Werkzeug. Einfach mit firmer Hand im Uhrzeigersinn die Ansteuerung in die gewünschte Position drehen.


----------



## ElBretto (8. Mai 2021)

Das ist an sich ja super, aber das sitzrohr ist nicht nur in eine Richtung verengt, sonder ein bisschen in alle. Die Ansteurung lässt sich an sich richtig drehen, dass sie rein passt, aber diese Wippe in der Ansteuerung ist beim Betätigen so ausladend, dass sie am Rohr anstößt


----------



## Felger (15. Mai 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Unsere Ansteuerung ist drehbar ohne Werkzeug. Einfach mit firmer Hand im Uhrzeigersinn die Ansteuerung in die gewünschte Position drehen.


Reicht evtl auch für die meisten. Bei mir würde es aber nur was bringen, wenn die Ansteuerung kürzer wäre. War nur so als kleine Verbesserung gedacht! 
Bin nur traurig, dass die 160er BY da nicht passt. Bin an zwei anderen Rädern mit Revive und Devine sehr zufrieden! Tolles Produkt. 

Aber wenn ich schon deine Aufmerksamkeit habe: die Stützte fährt zwar schön aus und ein, verriegelt aber nicht sprich wird nur von der Feder oben gehalten. Was könnte da sein? Ist jetzt ein Jahr gelegen und hat beim Ausbau noch funktioniert. Ist nicht dringend, weil sie ja eh gerade nicht passt


----------



## Sackmann (14. Juni 2021)

Hier mal wieder eine Ankündigung eines doch hoffentlich tollen Projekts.
Anstelle Millionensummen für absolut nichtssagende und aufgeblasene Produktlaunchvideos auszugeben, möchten wir einen Teil unseres Umsatzes - auch wenn es eine vergleichsweise bescheidene Summe ist - der Community zurückgeben und damit die Trailbauer unterstützen, die dafür sorgen, dass wir nach wie vor auf geilen Wegen unterwegs sein können:





						BikeYoke - Vario-Sattelstützen und mehr
					

BikeYoke produziert Vario-Sattelstützen und weitere hochwertige Teile für dein Bike. Langlebige Produkte mit bester Performance sind uns wichtig.




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## _Olli (17. Juni 2021)

Apropo Ideen..


Plant ihr eigentlich auch was in die Richtung einer axs vario?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juni 2021)

Braucht man doch nicht


----------



## Z1-AV69 (27. Juli 2021)

Ist schon abzusehen, ob es bald mal eine Divine mit ~210mm Hub geben wird? Ich habe an meinen Rädern eine Revive 160 und eine Divine 185 und bevorzuge an sich die Divine.


----------



## Sackmann (16. September 2021)

Momentan ist da nix abzusehen.


----------



## The-Ninth (20. September 2021)

Eine kleine Idee für die Revive: es wäre cool an der Sattelklemmung in irgendeiner Form eine Skala für die Neigung zu haben. Was die Sattelposition betrifft bin ich eine Prinzessin auf der Erbse, und während sich die Position vor/zurück mit der Skala auf dem Sattel reproduzieren lässt fehlt so eine Möglichkeit für die Neigung.


----------



## MantaHai (18. Oktober 2021)

@Sackmann wie besonders wird euer Vorbau ?


----------



## Orakel (18. Oktober 2021)

Soll da was Kommen?


----------



## MantaHai (18. Oktober 2021)

Orakel schrieb:


> Soll da was Kommen?


----------



## Orakel (18. Oktober 2021)

Ganz schön umtriebig der Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (18. Oktober 2021)

MantaHai schrieb:


> @Sackmann wie besonders wird euer Vorbau ?


Naja, an einen Vorbau kann man ja an sich nicht großartig neu erfinden. Weder der steifste wird er sein, und es wird nicht ganz der leichteste werden (aber dennoch sehr sehr leicht mit unter 90g bei 35/35)
Bei der Verarbeitung und beim Finish wollen wir aber eine neue Messlatte setzen.
Das sieht man dann selbst an Stellen, die sonst im Verborgenen sind:
Geschmiedet -> CNC nachbearbeitet -> feinst-kugelgestrahlt -> gelastert -> dann erst anodisiert.
Dazwischen natürlich noch diverse Wärmebehandlungen.




Das gibt dann ein extrem edles, seidiges Schwarz-Auf-Schwarz-Finish.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (18. Oktober 2021)

Sehr schön. Hoffe auch in 31,8.


----------



## feedyourhead (18. Oktober 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei der Verarbeitung und beim Finish wollen wir aber eine neue Messlatte setzen.


Find ich super! 
Sieht tatsächlich sehr fein aus! 
Hoffentlich auch in 31.8 und Längen > 35mm!


----------



## S-H-A (18. Oktober 2021)

Das sieht echt extrem fein aus. Auch auf den 2.Blick. Hat zwar 0 Mehrwert, aber ich steh auf so eine Verarbeitung.


----------



## Orakel (18. Oktober 2021)

Warum 35mm im Durchmesser?
Viele “ Experten “ sind doch der Meinung dass zustabil auch nix ist.


----------



## Sackmann (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich persönlich fahre auch 31.8mm an all meinen Bikes, aber der Barkeeper wird erstmal für 35mm Lenker kommen, weil das das leider momentan der Trend ist und für uns die sicherere Option war, gut in den Markt zu kommen. Schließlich sind auch drei Längen und entsprechende Schmiedeformen schon ein gewisser Invest, den es gilt wieder reinzuholen.
Ich persönlich würde ebenfalls eine Umkehr zu 31.8 begrüßen, weil es sich einfach besser fährt für mich - und wie es scheint bin ich nicht allein.. Wenn die Nachfrage nach 31.8 aber entsprechend groß ist, wird auch eine solche Variante kommen. Ich bin da mehr als positiv gestimmt..


----------



## Sackmann (18. Oktober 2021)

Orakel schrieb:


> Warum 35mm im Durchmesser?
> Viele “ Experten “ sind doch der Meinung dass zustabil auch nix ist.


Es geht hier nicht in erster Linie um stabil, sondern um "steif oder nachgiebig". 
Mein Race Face Next auf meinem Rallon damals in 35mm war bocksteif und sehr unkomfortabel zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (18. Oktober 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Naja, an einen Vorbau kann man ja an sich nicht großartig neu erfinden. Weder der steifste wird er sein, und es wird nicht ganz der leichteste werden (aber dennoch sehr sehr leicht mit unter 90g bei 35/35)
> Bei der Verarbeitung und beim Finish wollen wir aber eine neue Messlatte setzen.
> Das sieht man dann selbst an Stellen, die sonst im Verborgenen sind:
> Geschmiedet -> CNC nachbearbeitet -> feinst-kugelgestrahlt -> gelastert -> dann erst anodisiert.
> ...


Wirkt auf den Bildern schon sehr edel. 
Leider (vorerst) nur mit 35mm-Klemmung. 
Sonst wäre er schon eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Orakel (18. Oktober 2021)

Barkeeper,geiler Name


----------



## Orakel (19. Oktober 2021)

Bin ne zeitlang Acros Vorbau & Carbonlenker in 35mm Durchmesser gefahren, war mir zu Unkomforttabel .
Irgendwie auch blöd, man macht was weil es gerade der Trend ist, dabei weiß man dass das andere eigentlich das bessere wäre, in dem Fall 31,8 mm .


----------



## dopero (19. Oktober 2021)

Man kann halt sowohl in 31,8 mm wie auch in 35 mm Lenker bauen, welche komfortabel sind. Wenn man möchte und es kann.
Habe allerdings auch schon Lenker in 31,8 mm gefahren, die so weich waren, dass ich bei einem leicht verpatzten Sprung ins Flache das Gefühl hatte mit den Händen die Gabel zu berühren.

Es gibt wohl deswegen für beide Durchmesser positive Argumente.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Man kann halt sowohl in 31,8 mm wie auch in 35 mm Lenker bauen, welche komfortabel sind. Wenn man möchte und es kann.
> Habe allerdings auch schon Lenker in 31,8 mm gefahren, die so weich waren, dass ich bei einem leicht verpatzten Sprung ins Flache das Gefühl hatte mit den Händen die Gabel zu berühren.
> 
> Es gibt wohl deswegen für beide Durchmesser positive Argumente.



Was war nochmal das positive Argument von 35mm? Optik wegen den immer dickeren Rahmen?
Laut Syntace hätte man nichtmal von 25,4 weggehen müssen.  

G.


----------



## chost (19. Oktober 2021)

Und bitte gleich passende Griffe dazu
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Sackmann (19. Oktober 2021)

Meinst du etwa sowas?


----------



## Dorango (19. Oktober 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa sowas?
> Anhang anzeigen 1357863
> Anhang anzeigen 1357865


Was für ein Lenker ist das? Vielleicht einer von euch 😂


----------



## Sackmann (19. Oktober 2021)

Haha, der ist noch nicht von uns. Das ist ein Newmen Lenker.


----------



## freetourer (19. Oktober 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Haha, der ist noch nicht von uns. Das ist ein Newmen Lenker.



Wann wird es die Griffe zu kaufen geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (20. Oktober 2021)

Noch ungefähr 50 Mal Schlafen gehen.


----------



## chost (20. Oktober 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa sowas?
> Anhang anzeigen 1357863
> Anhang anzeigen 1357865


Ja genau 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## chost (20. Oktober 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Noch ungefähr 50 Mal Schlafen gehen.


Eigenes Weihnachtsgeschenk ist damit auch gefunden 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Orakel (20. Oktober 2021)

bestimmt dann in mehreren Farben ?


----------



## Sackmann (20. Oktober 2021)

Orakel schrieb:


> bestimmt dann in mehreren Farben ?


Aber klar doch. Und wenn man sich die Sättel ansieht, könnte man sogar so einiges vermuten. ;-)


----------



## S-H-A (20. Oktober 2021)

Freut mich für BikeYoke, dass es so gut läuft.
Qualität setzt sich halt durch.
Stützentechnisch kommt mir schon nix anderes mehr ins Haus. Der Sattel kommt auch, sobald meine Sqlab durch sind.... Bleibt die Qualität auf aktuellem Niveau, werde ich alles bei Gelegenheit probieren. Vorschusslorbeeren...


----------



## danimaniac (20. Oktober 2021)

uiuiui... 50 mal Schlafen: Ob das zum Fest reicht?


----------



## dopero (20. Oktober 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was war nochmal das positive Argument von 35mm? Optik wegen den immer dickeren Rahmen?
> Laut Syntace hätte man nichtmal von 25,4 weggehen müssen.
> 
> G.


Meine eigenen Erklärungen:
1. Könnte man bei geraden, dünnwandigen Lenkern durch entsprechende konische Form dafür sorgen, das an der Klemmstelle nur wenig Verformung auftritt und dadurch die Kerbwirkung an dieser Stelle stark herunter gesetzt wird. Gleichzeitig wird die Verformung und Belastung besser über den Lenker "verteilt", wodurch der Maximalwert der Materialbelastung zurück geht.
2. Ist es bei einteiligen Vorbauten, wie diesem, dann sehr viel einfacher Lenker mit viel Rise und/oder engen Biegungen, zu montieren, bzw. dann überhaupt erst möglich.
3. Ist es bei 35 mm Durchmesser deutlich einfacher Züge durch den Lenker in den Vorbau laufen zu lassen (Was für diesen Vorbau selbst aber keine Rolle spielt).


----------



## Sackmann (20. Oktober 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Man kann halt sowohl in 31,8 mm wie auch in 35 mm Lenker bauen, welche komfortabel sind. Wenn man möchte und es kann.


Ja, das kann man. Da aber auch 31.8 mehr als ausreichend stabil sein kann, stellt sich die Frage, wozu kam überhaupt 35mm? Wer hat sich das ausgedacht. Optisch jedenfalls finde ich 31.8 an meinen Bikes tatsächlich schöner, auch weil harmonischer im Übergang zu den obligatorischen 22mm and den Lenkerenden. Optisch find ich kein normales Bike, wo ein 35er besser aussähe (was aber ohnehin nicht der Grund dafür war).
Bei Sattelstützen sieht das z.B. anders aus, da macht sich bei ner langen Stütze eine 34.9er Stütze deutlich besser im Gesamtbild und hat darüber hinuas auch noch deutliche Vorteile in der Funktion. Bei Lenkern hat für mich in Summe nach wie vor 31.8 die Nase vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (20. Oktober 2021)

dann bring den Vorbau bitte direkt in 31,8mm, ja?


----------



## Sackmann (20. Oktober 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Meine eigenen Erklärungen:
> 1. Könnte man bei geraden, dünnwandigen Lenkern durch entsprechende konische Form dafür sorgen, das an der Klemmstelle nur wenig Verformung auftritt und dadurch die Kerbwirkung an dieser Stelle stark herunter gesetzt wird. Gleichzeitig wird die Verformung und Belastung besser über den Lenker "verteilt", wodurch der Maximalwert der Materialbelastung zurück geht.
> 2. Ist es bei einteiligen Vorbauten, wie diesem, dann sehr viel einfacher Lenker mit viel Rise und/oder engen Biegungen, zu montieren, bzw. dann überhaupt erst möglich.
> 3. Ist es bei 35 mm Durchmesser deutlich einfacher Züge durch den Lenker in den Vorbau laufen zu lassen (Was für diesen Vorbau selbst aber keine Rolle spielt).


1. Spielt in der Praxis keine Rolle. Wenn dir der Lenker an der Verbindung zum Vorbau bricht, dannläuft grundlegend was falsch. Das aktuell größere Problem sind die Klemmschellen von Bremse und Schaltung, und da mach es bekanntlich keinen Unterschied ob 35 oder 31.8.
2. Das ist ein Vorteil, der aber bestenfalls nur marginale Unterchiede macht. I jedem Falle war es aber keineswegs ein Grund für die Einführung von 35, denn einteilige Vorbauten kann man an einer Hand abzählen und waren sicher für die 35mm Fraktion nicht beachtenswert. In der Tat fällt mir sogar gar kein 35mm, einteiliger Vorbau ein.
3. Das ist ebenfalls etwas, das Leute, die ihr Fahrrad ernsthaft im Gelände bewegen, als allerletztes brauchen.
Das wir machen ist Sport und kein Lifestyle. Sachen müssen trotz allem Designanspruch wartbar und zugänglich sein. Auf Gedeih und Verderb zu versuchen, jedes Kabel zu verstecken ist völlig hirnrissig.


----------



## danimaniac (20. Oktober 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> In der Tat fällt mir sogar gar kein 35mm, einteiliger Vorbau ein.


77designz/WeAreOne
Intend Grace EN


----------



## dopero (20. Oktober 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 1. Spielt in der Praxis keine Rolle. Wenn dir der Lenker an der Verbindung zum Vorbau bricht, dannläuft grundlegend was falsch. Das aktuell größere Problem sind die Klemmschellen von Bremse und Schaltung, und da mach es bekanntlich keinen Unterschied ob 35 oder 31.8.
> 2. Das ist ein Vorteil, der aber bestenfalls nur marginale Unterchiede macht. I jedem Falle war es aber keineswegs ein Grund für die Einführung von 35, denn einteilige Vorbauten kann man an einer Hand abzählen und waren sicher für die 35mm Fraktion nicht beachtenswert. In der Tat fällt mir sogar gar kein 35mm, einteiliger Vorbau ein.


zu 1+2: Ich hatte da mal in einem Neurad einen CB Carbonlenker. Wenn ich mich auf den mit meinem Gewicht drauf abgestützt habe, hat es die Lenkerenden ca. 1,5 cm (wirklich Centimeter!) noch unten verformt. Habe es extra einen Bekannten messen lassen, weil mir es viel vorkam. Er meinte dann auch noch das er den Eindruck hätte, die meiste Verformung würde nahe dem Vorbau stattfinden.
Das hier der Lenker Mist ist, braucht man nicht diskutieren. Das aber deswegen irgendwelche Entscheidungsträger auf die Idee kommen doch besser den Durchmesser zu erhöhen, liegt halt auch im Bereich des Wahrscheinlichen.
zu 3: Ich brauche das auch nicht. Aber der Kunde kauft es halt, weil es im Laden schöner aussieht. An irgendwelche Wartungs- oder Reperaturarbeiten denkt in dem Moment niemand.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Oktober 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> 77designz/WeAreOne
> Intend Grace EN


Schande auf mein Haupt! Den 77 Designz hatte ich als zweiteilig in Erinnerung, vom Intend dachte ich er wäre nur 31.8.


----------



## Sackmann (23. November 2021)

Falls jemand interessiert is:
*



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (27. November 2021)

Zwecks den Griffen Sacki, wie lange muss man noch schlafen um sie Käuflich erwerben zukönnen ?


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich wollte nur mal kurz ein Lob an @Sackmann aussprechen. Ein paar Tage vor Weihnachten am Samstag oder Sonntag Ersatzteile für meine Divine bestellt und schon am Montag Vormittag wurde verschickt. Große Klasse und danke ans Team! Schöne Weihnachtstage @Sackmann


----------



## chost (21. Dezember 2021)

Was wird nun mit den Griffen???
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## DeluXer (13. Januar 2022)

chost schrieb:


> Was wird nun mit den Griffen???
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Wird langsam Zeit. Ich brauch neue Griffe ;D


----------



## Chillout_KA (13. Januar 2022)

Griffe BIKEYOKE Grippy | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Griffe BIKEYOKE Grippy ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




in Schwarz bei Probikeshop schon verfügbar wenn der Status stimmt

Bei Instagram waren heute auch die verschiedenen Farben in der Story...kann wohl nicht mehr lange dauern oder @Sackmann ?


----------



## Sackmann (18. Januar 2022)

chost schrieb:


> Was wird nun mit den Griffen???
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Schaut mal hier:





						Grippy
					

Ein selbst entwickelter Griff von BikeYoke mit vielen feinen Detail. Einfach mal ausprobieren!




					www.bikeyoke.de
				



Sind gestern reingeflattert. Weitere Infos folgen morgen. Muss zum Fußball...


----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2022)

So, jetzt gibt's bissl mehr Infos.





						Grippy
					

Ein selbst entwickelter Griff von BikeYoke mit vielen feinen Detail. Einfach mal ausprobieren!




					www.bikeyoke.de
				




Cheers
Sacki


----------



## knogi (19. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> So, jetzt gibt's bissl mehr Infos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Griffe schauen gut aus. Beim Lesen sind mir noch ein paar Fehler / Dreher aufgefallen, evtl. hilfts euch ja....



> Exzeneterdesign
> Dämpfungeeigenschaften
> Lenkerdruchmesser
> bisherigne
> ...


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Januar 2022)

Werde ich definitiv testen!!!


----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2022)

knogi schrieb:


> Die Griffe schauen gut aus. Beim Lesen sind mir noch ein paar Fehler / Dreher aufgefallen, evtl. hilfts euch ja....


Vielen lieben Dank! Ich tippe einfach zu hektisch und komme mit meiner neuen Tastatur noch nicht wirklich klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2022)

Hier was ganz Interessantes, was ich soeben zufällig durch Instagram gefunden hatte.








						As Dropper Posts get Longer, do Mountain Bike Standards Need to Adapt Again?
					

Mountain bike seat post diameters are trending toward larger, 34.9mm diameters thanks to a few converging factors.




					www.singletracks.com


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2022)

Es ist bald wieder soweit...


----------



## xMARTINx (11. März 2022)

Bin zwar mit meinem Hope gut versorgt, aber sehr schick geworden!!!


----------



## Orakel (11. März 2022)

Bei euch geht was Sacki  
möchtest schon was zu € und Gewicht sagen?


----------



## MK83 (11. März 2022)

Sieht gut aus 
31,8 oder 35 mm?


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2022)

Ich möchte, ich möchte, aber ich sollte noch nicht...
Anfang nächster Woche gibt's alle Infos...


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Bin zwar mit meinem Hope gut versorgt, aber sehr schick geworden!!!


Der ist auch auf meinen letzten beiden Bikes draufgewesen. Super Vorbau!


----------



## feedyourhead (11. März 2022)

MK83 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 31,8 oder 35 mm?


Leider nur 35


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. März 2022)

Was heißt denn hier "leider"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (11. März 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier "leider"?


Sorry natürlich leider nur in 35 
Habs editiert...


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. März 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Sorry natürlich leider nur in 35
> Habs editiert...


----------



## freetourer (11. März 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Sorry natürlich leider nur in 35
> Habs editiert...





PORTEX77 schrieb:


>


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (11. März 2022)

Alter Verwalter ist der sexy.  Wiegt wahrscheinlich auch nur die Hälfte von meinem SB One


----------



## pAn1c (11. März 2022)

Gibt es überhaupt noch 35er Lenker?


----------



## Homer4 (11. März 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch 35er Lenker?



Well played, well played!


----------



## danimaniac (11. März 2022)

Wann kommt der passende Lenker?


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter ist der sexy.  Wiegt wahrscheinlich auch nur die Hälfte von meinem SB One


Also wenn der, wie angegeben auf BC, 226g wiegt, dann sind wir da noch deutlich unter der Hälfte.


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Wann kommt der passende Lenker?


----------



## Orby (12. März 2022)

Sehr schick 😍
Tippe wie reden vom zweistelligen Grammangaben wo es los geht. 

Wirkt optisch als hätte er eine geringe Klemmhöhe.


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Sehr schick 😍
> Tippe wie reden vom zweistelligen Grammangaben wo es los geht.
> 
> Wirkt optisch als hätte er eine geringe Klemmhöhe.


Die ist jetzt nicht sonderlich niedrig: Gleich wie beim Hope.


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2022)

Wer sich jetzt noch zum Saisonstart mal die Gräten ein wenig strecken will, für den haben wir auch was ganz besonderes:




Und morgen Abdend geht's dann zum Live(Stream) Training:


			https://www.instagram.com/tv/Ca922oslwTL/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
		

Wer dabei der Judy über eine Stunde lang bei allen Übungen ohne Pause folgen kann, der kriegt 'n Eis von mir.

Edit: Folgen = Übungen mitmachen


----------



## danimaniac (13. März 2022)

Definiere Folgen... Zugucken ohne einschlafen schaffe ich garantiert.
Wie wird der Beweis erbracht?


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Definiere Folgen... Zugucken ohne einschlafen schaffe ich garantiert.
> Wie wird der Beweis erbracht?


Hast Recht: Folgen = Übungen mitmachen


----------



## danimaniac (13. März 2022)

Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Ninth (13. März 2022)

Hmmm, also bei "feat. BikeYoke" hätte ich mir jetzt schon ein mitmachen von @Sackmann erwartet, zumindest ein paar Übungen lang ...


----------



## Orby (13. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Mist


Ich bekomme immer Hunger bei Biggest Looser 🤣


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. März 2022)

Ein optischer Zwilling:












						Turnon Components Introduces the Bunker Dropper Post
					

Introducing Turnon Components, an all-new dropper post company that has launched its inaugural Bunker dropper post. After months of development and with almost a decade of experience in manufacturing dropper posts, the Bunker features a double air chamber design and high-performance wiper seals...




					www.vitalmtb.com
				












						Performance specialist | TURNON Components | 台湾
					

新專利零件：雙氣室升降座管 New patent of dropper post (double air chamber) 專業自行車零件製造商  Professional bicycle components




					de.turnoncomponents.com


----------



## Felger (24. März 2022)

nicht nur ein Zwilling - als Opfer haben sie sich anscheinend auch BY ausgesucht


----------



## Oshiki (24. März 2022)

Das ist echt dreist!


----------



## Sackmann (24. März 2022)

Ja, schade, aber da kann man halt nix machen. Solche Bilder kann man sich halt von jedem Produkt raussuchen. Die Bilder von unserer Stütze stammen z.B. vom Servicecenter, die ab und an mal auf ihrem Insta-Kanal posten, was da so zum Service alles reinkommt. Ist schon fantastisch, hat aber mit dem Produkt an sich nichts zu tun, sonst wäre jede Gabel und jeder Dämpfer von jeder Marke auch schlecht. Man mag kaum glauben, was da so reinflattert, bei einem Service-Center. Wahrscheinlich war die Stütze auch quasi neu und "echt nur 5 mal gefahren".


----------



## Affekopp (26. März 2022)

@Sackmann
Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen 31,8er Barkeeper. Das Interesse war ja nicht gering. Wie lange würde es etwa dauern bis er Serienreif ist?

Falls er bis Herbst ready ist, würde ich warten. Ansonsten würde ich anderweitig schauen müssen.

Mir klar, dass du ihn nicht für "mich" backst ;-) Aber ggf. bringst du den 31,8er aufgrund des Interesses ja ohnehin in Serie und die Termine passen zusammen. Dann hätte ich den passenden Vorbau zur Sattelstütze


----------



## Sackmann (28. März 2022)

Eile mit Weile. Definitiv ist der auf dem Schirm, aber jetzt sehen wir mal, wie der 35er so ankommt. Die ersten Wochen waren schonmal gut, aber es macht vielleicht auch Sinn, sich das Feedback zum jetzigen Vorbau mal anzuhören. Vielleicht gibt's ja Sachen, die wir auch da gleich mit übernehmen könnten.
Prinzipiell denke ich hier aber auch gerade über Reduzierhülsen nach, auch wenn bei Sattelstützen nicht so der Fan davon bin.
Die Teile sehen gut aus, sind leicht, aber klemmen tun sie noch nicht so, wie sie sollen.




Der große Vorteil ist halt, dass dann selbst bei 31.8mm wirklich viel Rise ginge.
Ohne den Vorbau zu spreizen, hab ich da nen richtig hohen Ibis Lenker durchgebracht.
Klemmen muss es nur noch. Ausschauen tut's super.

Und da wir irgendwie versuchen müssen, alle möglichen Toleranzen von jeglichen Herstellern da mit zu berücksichtigen, ist das halt nicht so einfach. Ich habe nen Lenker hier, der misst am Griff 21.8~21.9 statt 22.2.

Vorbau ist für uns halt komplettes Neuland, und auch wenn wir viel und mit vielen verschiedenen Fahrern testen, dann gibt es doch Sachen, die fallen einem dann erst in der Serie ein/auf.


----------



## Affekopp (28. März 2022)

Ein neuer Vorbau mit Spacer für 31,8 wäre für mich ein NoGo. 

Das sollte dann schon passen. Alternativ gibts Lösungen in passendem Maß, da kann mich persönlich die Spacer Lösung im Direktvergleich nicht überzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Ninth (29. März 2022)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ein neuer Vorbau mit Spacer für 31,8 wäre für mich ein NoGo.



Da muss ich zustimmen, kann technisch ungerechtfertigt sein, aber aus dem Bauch heraus wäre ein Spacer für mich eine potentielle Quelle von Geräuschen und Instabilität. Kann man zur Not mal machen, aber nicht als Dauerlösung.


----------



## feedyourhead (29. März 2022)

Ich seh da technisch betrachtet auch eher Nachteile.
Statt einer Klemmverbindung gibts 2.
Statt 2 Toleranzen summieren sich jetzt 4 Toleranzen auf.
Und die Vorteile die man im 2 Schrauben Vorbau sehen könnte (cleaner Look, geringes Gewicht) werden weiter ausgedünnt.
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen einen Vorbau für über 100 Euro zu kaufen, der das richtige Klemmmaß nur mit Adapter erreicht.


----------



## danimaniac (29. März 2022)

OneUp Carbon mit 35 Rise passt ja rein, oder Stefan?


----------



## MantaHai (29. März 2022)

Bei meiner Freundin haben wir einen SQ Lab 711 Lenker mit Reduzierhülse in einen Intend Grace EN gepackt, da gibt es seit einem Jahr und durch aus einigen Trails keine Probleme.


----------



## Sackmann (29. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> OneUp Carbon mit 35 Rise passt ja rein, oder Stefan?


Japp, siehe hier:








						New video by Stefan Sack
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				



und hier:





						Bikeyoke Barkeeper - kompatible Lenker
					

Kompatible Lenker:  *getestet von BikeYoke ** Feedback von Kunden, nicht verifiziert  77Designz Carbon 35, 800mm x 20mm Rise, 5° Up, 9° Back** DEITY Speedway Carbon, 800 mm x 15 mm Rise* DEITY Speedway Carbon, 800 mm x 25 mm Rise* DEITY Skywire Carbon, 800 mm x 15 mm Rise* DEITY Skywire Carbon...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## schmitr3 (29. März 2022)

Nee, also mit Reduzierhülse wäre das jetzt auch nicht meins. Kein riesiges Problem, aber auch bei der Montage wieder ein Ding mehr, ein Ding wo wieder was knarzen kann, wo sicher wieder Schmutz sammelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (30. März 2022)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Das sollte dann schon passen.





The-Ninth schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen, kann technisch ungerechtfertigt sein, aber aus dem Bauch heraus wäre ein Spacer für mich eine potentielle Quelle von Geräuschen und Instabilität.





schmitr3 schrieb:


> Kein riesiges Problem, aber auch bei der Montage wieder ein Ding mehr, ein Ding wo wieder was knarzen kann, wo sicher wieder Schmutz sammelt...


Prinzipiell verstehe ich eure Einwände. Ein Knarzen wäre natürlich ein No-Go, das sollte natürlich nicht sein, - gibt's aber bekannterweise seit Jahrzehnten ja auch bei normalen Vorbauten und Verschraubungen.
Die Spacer, die wir bisher testen funktionieren und knarzen nicht - auch nivht unter bewusst staubig montierten montierten Einheiten. Allerdings verdrehen sie sich mitunter bei extremer Last (z.B. Gabel schlägt durch). Das wäre noch zu lösen.
Jetzt gilt es, mal andere Schrauben zu testen, das hilft mitunter schon sehr viel.
Optisch finde ich tatsächlich, sieht es echt geil aus, ich mach' mal Bilder, wenn des Wetter wieder gut ist.
Gewichtsmäßig lägen wir bei ca. 17g mehr durch die Hülsen.
Mir persönlich wäre es das Wert, da der Vorbau immer noch sehr leicht ist, und die Montage kinderleicht auch bei wirklich viel Rise. Video kommt später.
Alles in allem muss ich fast sagen, dass für mich die Vorteile überwiegen, vor allem wenn die Bedenken zwecks sauberer Klemmung und Geräuschen sich als unbegründet herausstellen sollte.
We will see...


----------



## MantaHai (31. März 2022)

@Sackmann fertigt ihr jetzt für Hayes aka Manitou?


----------



## danimaniac (31. März 2022)

Hayes Bicycle Group Announces New Reynolds Wheels & Manitou Dropper Post - Pinkbike
					

Two new products from the Hayes Bicycle Group.




					www.pinkbike.com
				







Bikeyoke Divine:



Manitou Schnippistütze


----------



## Sackmann (31. März 2022)

Schaut fast so aus.


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (31. März 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Japp, siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab den 35er Rise hier, ist beim Barkeeper dein pinker Spreizer aus dem Video dabei oder gehts auch ohne?


----------



## michlbike (31. März 2022)

SteveMcQueen11 schrieb:


> Ich hab den 35er Rise hier, ist beim Barkeeper dein pinker Spreizer aus dem Video dabei oder gehts auch ohne?


Ohne geht es definitiv nicht … der Spreizer ist dabei und macht die Sache sehr einfach …


----------



## Michi92 (4. April 2022)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir einen Barkeeper kaufen, ist aber gar nicht mal mehr so leicht einen zu finden.

Habe dann doch bei einem Laden bestellen können, diese Bestellung wurde dann aber per E-Mail storniert weil "ein Verkaufsstop seitens des Herstellers" vorliegt. Bei Bike-Components etc wird er auch gar nicht mehr angeboten, was vor 1-2 Wochen noch anders war.

Weiß jemand was da los ist ?


----------



## Sackmann (4. April 2022)

Jo, ich kann sagen, was los ist. Wir haben eine Ladung Schrauben mit nicht korrekt gerolltem Gewinde bekommen und werden deshalb mit der Auslieferung weiterer Vorbauten warten, bis wir korrekte Schrauben bekommen. Alle betroffenen Kunden (wir reden hier von einem zweistelligen Bereich) sind angeschrieben und informiert. Bis auf genau einen Kunden haben sich auch alle schon zurückgemeldet.
Weil wir nicht wissen, wann wir diese Schrauben bekommen, hat BC die Vorbauten wohl vorsichtshalber aus dem Webshop genommen und bestehende Kundenbestellungen storniert.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Jo, ich kann sagen, was los ist. Wir haben eine Ladung Schrauben mit nicht korrekt gerolltem Gewinde bekommen und werden deshalb mit der Auslieferung weiterer Vorbauten warten, bis wir korrekte Schrauben bekommen. Alle betroffenen Kunden (wir reden hier von einem zweistelligen Bereich) sind angeschrieben und informiert. Bis auf genau einen Kunden haben sich auch alle schon zurückgemeldet.
> Weil wir nicht wissen, wann wir diese Schrauben bekommen, hat BC die Vorbauten wohl vorsichtshalber aus dem Webshop genommen und bestehende Kundenbestellungen storniert.



Rein interessehalber, handelt es sich um Titanschrauben oder Normale?

G.


----------



## Mibra (4. April 2022)

Hi Sackmann, kannst Du zeitlich etwas abschätzen (also so ca oder gibt es gar keinen Liefertermin? )bis die neuen Schrauben geliefert werden? 
Bin schon einige Trails mit dem Vorbau gefahren und habe bisher nichts bemerkt das die Klemmung nicht hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (5. April 2022)

Die Benachrichtigung war auch nur eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Wenn man den Vorbau nach der Montage auf festen Sitz prüft, dann sollten auch keine Probleme zu erwarten sein. Ich habe alle Vorbauten, die noch da waren (irgendwas knapp über 10 Stück), mit den "schlechten" Schrauben geprüft und alle habe ich ausreichend festbekommen (an verschiedenen Gabeln). Allerdings werden sie mit den korrekten Schrauben deutlich fester. Die Titanschrauben gehen besser, als die "verkehrten" Stahlschrauben.
Auch andere Vorbauten habe ich in dem Zuge nochmal getestet (3 verschiedene Marken und insgesamt 6 verschiedene Vorbauten zusätzlich zu den unsrigen:1 Marke á 3 Vorbauten mit 5Nm Angabe, 1 Marke á 2 Vorbauten mit 6Nm Angabe, 1 Marke mit einem Vorbau mit 8Nm Angabe). Ausnahmslos alle konnte ich mehr oder weniger leicht mit dem Lenker verdrehen, wenn ich dem vorgeschriebenen Anzugsmoment anziehe und mit Kraft den Lenker drehe (VR zwischen den Beinen). 
Ich habe dann auch festgestellt, dass ich früher eigentlich all diese Vorbauten unbewusst deutlich fester angezogen hatte, als vorgeschrieben. Geprüft haben ich so, dass ich zunächst nach Anleitung angezogen hatte, und dann "per Hand" nachgeprüft. Bei allen habe ich automatisch noch ein gutes Stück fester gezogen, so wie ich es als gut empfand. Das scheint bei mir schon ein Stück mehr zu sein, als angegeben. 
Wir werden jetzt, um die Reproduzierbarkeit zu erhöhen, das vorgeschriebene Anzugsmoment herabsetzen, aber die Verwendung von Fett vorschreiben.
Titanschrauben: Fett + 5-6Nm (max)
Stahschrauben: Fett + 6-8Nm (max)


----------



## Sackmann (5. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber, handelt es sich um Titanschrauben oder Normale?
> 
> G.


Die normalen Schrauben. Die Titanschrauben sind korrekt gefertigt, allerdings werden wir hier jetzt im Zuge der Anpassung der neuen Stahlschrauben auch hier die Anzugsmomente ändern:
Titan = 5-6Nm + Fett an Gewinde und Kopf/Unterlegscheiben.
Hast du einen Vorbau? Soweit ich weiß, nicht, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die normalen Schrauben. Die Titanschrauben sind korrekt gefertigt, allerdings werden wir hier jetzt im Zuge der Anpassung der neuen Stahlschrauben auch hier die Anzugsmomente ändern:
> Titan = 5-6Nm + Fett an Gewinde und Kopf/Unterlegscheiben.
> Hast du einen Vorbau? Soweit ich weiß, nicht, oder?



Nein, ich hab selber keinen.

G.


----------



## Don Stefano (5. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die normalen Schrauben. Die Titanschrauben sind korrekt gefertigt.


Dann liefer doch die paar Vorbauten mit Titan-Schrauben aus. Hier wartet ein Rahmen und alle restlichen Teile auf den Aufbau. Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht wegen der Lieferverzögerung.


----------



## pAn1c (5. April 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Dann liefer doch die paar Vorbauten mit Titan-Schrauben aus. Hier wartet ein Rahmen und alle restlichen Teile auf den Aufbau. Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht wegen der Lieferverzögerung.


Wenn das deine einzige Sorge momentan ist, dann würde ich gerne mit dir tauschen.


----------



## Don Stefano (5. April 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Wenn das deine einzige Sorge momentan ist, dann würde ich gerne mit dir tauschen.


Sorry, Ich komm da nicht mit. Wahrscheinlich hat meine Frau recht und mir fehlt Emphathie. Willst du mir mehr über deine Sorgen erzählen?


----------



## Orby (5. April 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Sorry, Ich komm da nicht mit. Wahrscheinlich hat meine Frau recht und mir fehlt Emphathie. Willst du mir mehr über deine Sorgen erzählen?


Ich verstehe dich, wenn man alles hat und nur ein Teil fehlt ist es nervig. 
Glaube es war aber bezogen auf die allgemeine Situation, wo heute mal schnell 6-8 Wochen auf alle möglichen Teile wartest wie Gabel die nie kommt etc.


----------



## pAn1c (5. April 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Sorry, Ich komm da nicht mit. Wahrscheinlich hat meine Frau recht und mir fehlt Emphathie. Willst du mir mehr über deine Sorgen erzählen?


Ich kann dir einen Spank Vorbau (35mm) zukommen lassen, um dein Projekt ferig zu stellen.


----------



## feedyourhead (6. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Auch andere Vorbauten habe ich in dem Zuge nochmal getestet (3 verschiedene Marken und insgesamt 6 verschiedene Vorbauten zusätzlich zu den unsrigen:1 Marke á 3 Vorbauten mit 5Nm Angabe, 1 Marke á 2 Vorbauten mit 6Nm Angabe, 1 Marke mit einem Vorbau mit 8Nm Angabe). Ausnahmslos alle konnte ich mehr oder weniger leicht mit dem Lenker verdrehen, wenn ich dem vorgeschriebenen Anzugsmoment anziehe und mit Kraft den Lenker drehe (VR zwischen den Beinen).


Lässt sich Dein Vorbau ähnlich leicht verdrehen oder unterscheidet er sich hier von den 10 getesteten Vorbauten der Mitbewerber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (6. April 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Dann liefer doch die paar Vorbauten mit Titan-Schrauben aus. Hier wartet ein Rahmen und alle restlichen Teile auf den Aufbau. Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht wegen der Lieferverzögerung.


Evtl einfach Mal direkt ne Mail schreiben und nachfragen, Sacki ist da eigentlich sehr hilfsbereit


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Sorry, Ich komm da nicht mit. Wahrscheinlich hat meine Frau recht und mir fehlt Emphathie. Willst du mir mehr über deine Sorgen erzählen?



Als durchnittlicher Biker, der hier im Forum unterwegs ist, hat doch mindestens 10 verschiedene Vorbauten daheim liegen. Nimm einfach einen von dene, bis die Schrauben da sind. Oder bist du so unterdurchschnittlich     

G.


----------



## danimaniac (6. April 2022)

@LB Jörg ,das sind ja toll viele Smileys und so
Trotzdem ist das an Ende nur Trolling auf Kosten Anderer was du hier betreibst. Willst dazu noch was sagen? Oder etwas hilfreiches beitragen?
Ist ja nun ein Herstellerforum und nicht grad ktwr


----------



## Sackmann (6. April 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Dann liefer doch die paar Vorbauten mit Titan-Schrauben aus. Hier wartet ein Rahmen und alle restlichen Teile auf den Aufbau. Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht wegen der Lieferverzögerung.


Ich bin ja schon am überlegen, wie wir das machen, und ja: Gut möglich, dass ich den Kunden, die bisher ohne Ti bestellt hatten, die Titanschrauben kostenlos nachliefere.
Ist aber halt alles ein nicht ganz triviales Unterfangen, welches ich nicht so nebenbei mal erledigen kann, deshalb bitte ich um etwas Geduld, weil das gut überlegt sein will.
Dass es ärgerlich für jeden einzelnen ist, kann ich natürlich absolut nachvollziehen.
Dass du enttäuscht bist, kann ich auch nachvollziehen, aber was soll ich denn machen, außer um Nachsicht zu bitten?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> @LB Jörg ,das sind ja toll viele Smileys und so
> Trotzdem ist das an Ende nur Trolling auf Kosten Anderer was du hier betreibst. Willst dazu noch was sagen? Oder etwas hilfreiches beitragen?
> Ist ja nun ein Herstellerforum und nicht grad ktwr



Schön das dich das so beschäftigt. Herstellerforum, dann ist der Thread wohl irgendwann verschoben worden...

G.


----------



## gershon (6. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Jo, ich kann sagen, was los ist. Wir haben eine Ladung Schrauben mit nicht korrekt gerolltem Gewinde bekommen und werden deshalb mit der Auslieferung weiterer Vorbauten warten, bis wir korrekte Schrauben bekommen. Alle betroffenen Kunden (wir reden hier von einem zweistelligen Bereich) sind angeschrieben und informiert. Bis auf genau einen Kunden haben sich auch alle schon zurückgemeldet.
> Weil wir nicht wissen, wann wir diese Schrauben bekommen, hat BC die Vorbauten wohl vorsichtshalber aus dem Webshop genommen und bestehende Kundenbestellungen storniert.


So! jetzt hat sich auch der letze Kunde zurückgemeldet… (Mail von BC war im Spam)
Danke für den offenen Support 👍🏾


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (8. April 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Lässt sich Dein Vorbau ähnlich leicht verdrehen oder unterscheidet er sich hier von den 10 getesteten Vorbauten der Mitbewerber?


Ich weiß grad überhaupt nicht, von welchen 10 gesteten Vorbauten du sprichst. Worauf beziehst du dich?
Aber es waren Vorbauten dabei, die sind schwerer zu verdrehen, und welche, die sind leichter zu verdrehen.
Der da unten z.B. ist der, der am festesten geklemmt hatte (der war nicht in meiner Aufzählung dabei, die oben genannt hatte, weil er einfach nicht mehr wirklich wettbewerbsrelevant ist.
Um das "Gefühl" so gut also möglichst rauszunehmen, haben wir zusätzlich auf folgende Weise versucht zu, das in Zahlen zu bringen.




E


----------



## Sackmann (8. April 2022)

Also, E-Mail an alle ist raus, damit auch an Dich, @Don Stefano. Sobald Rückmeldung kommt, wird für denjenigen ein Satz Titanschrauben nachgeschickt.


----------



## feedyourhead (8. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich weiß grad überhaupt nicht, von welchen 10 gesteten Vorbauten du sprichst. Worauf beziehst du dich?


6 Stück warens. Sorry, hatte ich falsch im Kopf. 

Wenn du schreibst, dass du praktisch alle diese Vorbauten der Mitbewerber mit Drehmomenten über den vom Hersteller angegeben Maximalwerten anziehst weil sie dir ansonsten nicht ausreichend fest waren, dann gehe ich fast davon aus, dass deine Vorbauten bei der Herstellerempfehlung besser klemmen. (da du ja hier derjenige bist, der den Wert angibt) 

Deshalb meine Frage. 
Wäre ja ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. 
"Besonders verdrehsichere Klemmung am Gabelschaft".


----------



## Sackmann (8. April 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> dass du praktisch alle diese Vorbauten der Mitbewerber mit Drehmomenten über den vom Hersteller angegeben Maximalwerten anziehst weil sie dir ansonsten nicht ausreichend fest waren


Das habe ich nirgendwo gesagt! Ich habe nirgendwo gesagt, dass andere Herstellernagben nicht fest genug sind. Leg mir nicht irgendwelche Sachen in den Mund!
Ich habe folgendes gesagt:


Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich habe dann auch festgestellt, dass ich früher eigentlich all diese Vorbauten unbewusst deutlich fester angezogen hatte, als vorgeschrieben. Geprüft haben ich so, dass ich zunächst nach Anleitung angezogen hatte, und dann "per Hand" nachgeprüft. Bei allen habe ich automatisch noch ein gutes Stück fester gezogen, so wie ich es als gut empfand.


Über die Jahre entwickelt man ein Gefühl dafür, wie stark man etwas anziehen muss, damit es hält.
Wenn man also jetzt mit dem vorgeschirebenen Anzugmoment anzieht, und man dann bei der "Nachprobe" merkt, dass man nach "Gefühl" doch noch nen Stück stärker angezogen hätte, dann heißt das nicht, dass das originale Anzugsmoment nicht ausreichend gewesen wäre. Und das habe ich auch nirgends behauptet und das lässt sich auch nicht irgendwie versteckt irgendwie draus rauslesen.
Lesen und Verstehen!
Was ich ganz persönlich mache, sollte übrigens mir überlassen bleiben. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich an Herstellerangaben zu halten, aber trotzdem mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu prüfen, ob das alles so passen kann. Ganz getreu dem Motto: *Ich gehe auch bei Rot, schaue aber auch bei Grün. *
Das ist ein sehr weiser Satz, den ich von einem Kumpel mal gehört habe, und den kann man auf viele Sachen übertragen.
Was ich festgestellt habe: Alle getesteten Vorbauten (inklusive unserem) kann ich - wenn ich denn will, bei vorgegebener Montageweise auf dem Gabelschaft verdrehen. Den einen etwas leichter, den anderen etwas schwerer. Das war bisher für den realen Einsatz aber bei allen Vorabuten, die ich alles gefahren habe völlig irrelevant, weil diese Drehmomente auf dem Trail wohl nie zustande kommen. Natürlich habe ich auf dem Trail auch schonmal nen Vorbau verdreht, ich denke es gibt niemanden, der das noch nicht geschafft hat, aber da hat man in der Regel ganz andere Sorgen und ist froh, wenn's einem den Lenker nicht aus den Händen schlägt.


----------



## Sackmann (8. April 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> "Besonders verdrehsichere Klemmung am Gabelschaft".


Mal ganz davon abgesehen bin ich mir gar nicht mal so sicher, ob eine "besonders" verdrehsichere Klemmung unbedingt so gut wäre.


----------



## feedyourhead (8. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Über die Jahre entwickelt man ein Gefühl dafür, wie stark man etwas anziehen muss, damit es hält.
> Wenn man also jetzt mit dem vorgeschirebenen Anzugmoment anzieht, und man dann bei der "Nachprobe" merkt, dass man nach "Gefühl" doch noch nen Stück stärker angezogen hätte, dann heißt das nicht, dass das originale Anzugsmoment nicht ausreichend gewesen wäre. Und das habe ich auch nirgends behauptet und das lässt sich auch nicht irgendwie versteckt irgendwie draus rauslesen.
> Lesen und Verstehen!


Du hast also ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt, wie stark man einen Vorbau anziehen muss, damit er ausreichend fest ist. Nach diesem Gefühl hast du bisher alle Vorbauten über dem maximal erlaubten Wert angezogen. Du gehst aber trotzdem gleichzeitig davon aus, dass die Vorbauten auch bei den Herstellerangaben ausreichend fest sind und es somit eigentlich unnötig ist? Und empfiehlst jedem es nicht so wie du zu machen?
Du gehst also davon aus, das dein Gefühl dich täuscht?
Hab ichs jetzt richtig verstanden?

Was ich mich bei solchen improvisierten Verdrehtests frage: Soweit ich weiß ist so ein Test vorgeschrieben um einen Vorbau überhaupt in D verkaufen zu dürfen. Wenn jetzt also Schrauben und andre Drehmomentwerte auf ihre Tauglichkeit geprüft werden, müsste das dann nicht nach DIN EN ISO Vorgaben von einem unabhängigen Institut geprüft werden?


----------



## xMARTINx (8. April 2022)

Ist doch Mal gut jetzt...


----------



## Sackmann (8. April 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Du hast also ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt, wie stark man einen Vorbau anziehen muss, damit er ausreichend fest ist. Nach diesem Gefühl hast du bisher alle Vorbauten über dem maximal erlaubten Wert angezogen. Du gehst aber trotzdem gleichzeitig davon aus, dass die Vorbauten auch bei den Herstellerangaben ausreichend fest sind und es somit eigentlich unnötig ist? Und empfiehlst jedem es nicht so wie du zu machen?
> Du gehst also davon aus, das dein Gefühl dich täuscht?
> Hab ichs jetzt richtig verstanden?
> 
> Was ich mich bei solchen improvisierten Verdrehtests frage: Soweit ich weiß ist so ein Test vorgeschrieben um einen Vorbau überhaupt in D verkaufen zu dürfen. Wenn jetzt also Schrauben und andre Drehmomentwerte auf ihre Tauglichkeit geprüft werden, müsste das dann nicht nach DIN EN ISO Vorgaben von einem unabhängigen Institut geprüft werden?


Was genau willst du denn eigentlich mit deinen ganzen Posts hier erreichen? Ehrlich jetzt. Du machst dich echt lächerlich und es wird so langsam einfach nur trollig.
Zieh dein Zeug nach Herstellervorschrift an und gut is - und lass mein Gefühl mich täuschen wie es will. Was genau ist dein Problem?

1. Informiere dich doch erstmal mal darüber, was man machen muss oder was man nicht machen muss, um etwas in D verkaufen zu "dürfen". Meine Aufgabe ist es nicht, dir das hier zu erklären. Aber du kannst es gerne selbst herausfinden.

2. Dann kannst du dir darüber hinaus gerne mal die relevanten Normen und deren Prüfanforderungen kaufen, von denen du redest. Ich empfehle dazu die ISO 4210/DIN 14766 und die EN 15194 für die E-Bikes.
Da kannst du dich dann für ein paar hundert Euro austoben und kannst dir dann selber überlegen, ob diese Anforderungen für dich denn ausreichen. 

Edit: Es ist natürlich DIN 1519*4* gemeint, und nicht DIN 1519*6 *(wurde bereits oben korrigiert)


----------



## Sackmann (8. April 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Du hast also ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt, wie stark man einen Vorbau anziehen muss, damit er ausreichend fest ist. Nach diesem Gefühl hast du bisher alle Vorbauten über dem maximal erlaubten Wert angezogen. Du gehst aber trotzdem gleichzeitig davon aus, dass die Vorbauten auch bei den Herstellerangaben ausreichend fest sind und es somit eigentlich unnötig ist? Und empfiehlst jedem es nicht so wie du zu machen?
> Du gehst also davon aus, das dein Gefühl dich täuscht?
> Hab ichs jetzt richtig verstanden?


Oder um es anders zu sagen:
Ja, korrekt. Und nun?


----------



## Mibra (8. April 2022)

Also ich persönlich muss sagen das jetzt doch alles gut gelaufen ist. Habe heute die Email von Sacki bekommen. Nächste Woche gehen die Titanschrauben an mich raus.
Fehler passieren und davor ist keiner von uns und auch keine Firma gewappnet.
Wichtig ist doch nur wie man so einen Fehler kommuniziert und was für eine Lösung dann gefunden wird.

Hier war beides vorbildlich!!! Die Kommunikation war klar und deutlich die Lösung schnell und für den Kunden, durch das Upgrade auf die Titanschrauben, sogar besser als vorher.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und sage DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (8. April 2022)

Wahrscheinlich hab ich die erste Mail nur versehentlich bekommen. Ich hab auch noch gar keinen Vorbau. Eine 2te Mail gabs für mich auch nicht. Ich würde auch gerne den Aufpreis für Titan-Schrauben bezahlen, wenn ich überhaupt einen Vorbau bekäme.


----------



## AMDude (9. April 2022)

Mibra schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich muss sagen das jetzt doch alles gut gelaufen ist. Habe heute die Email von Sacki bekommen. Nächste Woche gehen die Titanschrauben an mich raus.
> Fehler passieren und davor ist keiner von uns und auch keine Firma gewappnet.
> Wichtig ist doch nur wie man so einen Fehler kommuniziert und was für eine Lösung dann gefunden wird.
> 
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich an!
Und ich muss noch hinzufügen, dass der Barkeeper samt Topper ziemlich nice ausschauen!


----------



## michlbike (9. April 2022)

Ich oute mich mal als derjenige, dem das „Problem“ als erstes aufgefallen ist. Die Aufklärung, Abwicklung und Lösung seitens Sacki war vorbildlich und vollends professionell. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich sage auch nochmal vielen Dank und freue mich jetzt dann über den tollen Vorbau.


----------



## feedyourhead (9. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, korrekt. Und nun?


Nun hast Du eine Frage beantwortet und nicht nur versucht den Fragenden schlecht zu machen weil dir die Frage nicht passt.

Ich nutze mal die Gunst der Stunde:
Ist der Bikeyoke Vorbau 3D geschmiedet? 

(in der Pressemitteilung stand es so, auf der Webseite auch, nachdem Zweifel daran aufkamen verschwand die Angabe auf einmal von der Webseite)


----------



## The-Ninth (9. April 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ich nutze mal die Gunst der Stunde:
> Ist der Bikeyoke Vorbau 3D geschmiedet?



Was verstehst du unter „3D geschmiedet“?

Edit: ich frage, weil der Begriff sehr schwammig scheint, und die neue Beschreibung auf der BikeYoke-Seite für mich viel klarer/sinnvoller ist.


----------



## feedyourhead (9. April 2022)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter „3D geschmiedet“?


multidirektionales Schmieden


The-Ninth schrieb:


> Edit: ich frage, weil der Begriff sehr schwammig scheint, und die neue Beschreibung auf der BikeYoke-Seite für mich viel klarer/sinnvoller ist.


Falls der Vorbau klassisch 2D geschmiedet ist, ist es nicht weniger klar/weniger sinnvoll ihn 3D geschmiedet zu nennen, sondern schlicht falsch.

Ob ein Vorbau 3D geschmiedet ist oder nicht ist eine einfache Frage, die man mit ja oder nein beantworten kann. Auch wenn es unterschiedlichste 3D Verfahren gibt.


----------



## The-Ninth (9. April 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ob ein Vorbau 3D geschmiedet ist oder nicht ist eine einfache Frage, die man mit ja oder nein beantworten kann. Auch wenn es unterschiedlichste 3D Verfahren gibt.



Na ja, wenn der Begriff nicht klar definiert ist, dann lässt sich auch die Frage nicht klar beantworten. Du hast offensichtlich eine Vorstellung was darunter fällt, aber kannst du da auf irgendeine anerkannte, tiefergehende Definition verweisen die eine Grundlage dafür bildet? Mir ist es nicht gelungen online etwas dazu zu finden.

Bei Vorbauten scheint der Begriff mehr bei Billigprodukten auf AliExpress, Amazon oder Ebay in Verwendung, von den renommierten Herstellern verwendet ihn Newmen, kurz BikeYoke und bike-components.de bewirbt einen Chromag-Vorbau damit, den Chromag aber selber nur als kaltgeschmiedet bezeichnet.

Kein einziger dieser Hersteller erklärt das Verfahren oder gar die Vorteile (und etwaige Nachteile) die man als Kunde davon hat.

Damit scheint es für mich ein reiner Marketing-Begriff mit dem sich schmücken kann wer will und die zügige Entscheidung von BikeYoke den Begriff fallen zu lassen eine gute.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> multidirektionales Schmieden
> 
> Falls der Vorbau klassisch 2D geschmiedet ist, ist es nicht weniger klar/weniger sinnvoll ihn 3D geschmiedet zu nennen, sondern schlicht falsch.
> 
> Ob ein Vorbau 3D geschmiedet ist oder nicht ist eine einfache Frage, die man mit ja oder nein beantworten kann. Auch wenn es unterschiedlichste 3D Verfahren gibt.



Hmmh, ich glaube der Übergang zwische 3d und 2d ist recht fließend. bzw. nicht 100% eindeutig. Also ansich keine einfache Frage. 
Aber wenns wirklich falsch ist, dann isses klar falsch 
Für den Kunden aber auch wieder irrelevant. Und wenn das Produkt alle Vorgaben überbietet und nur 2d geschmiedet ist, dann wäre richtig 3d eh raus geschmissenes Geld.

G.


----------



## The-Ninth (9. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wenn das Produkt alle Vorgaben überbietet und nur 2d geschmiedet ist, dann wäre richtig 3d eh raus geschmissenes Geld.



Und wenn wir mal die Definitionsproblematik außer Acht lassen, das öffnet gleich die Frage ob 3D überhaupt teurer und besser ist als 2D.

Ein teureres Verfahren müsste klare Vorteile liefern. Und wenn man die kürzliche Diskussion dazu hier im Forum verfolgt hat kam da eigentlich nur ein Nachteil zum Vorschein, nämlich die offensichtlich relativ hohen Abweichungen bei der Länge der entstehenden Vorbauten.

Aber man kann ja weiter spekulieren. Newmen als einziger renommierter Hersteller der den Begriff jetzt noch verwendet unterbietet seine Mitbewerber beim Gewicht doch noch ein Stück und bleibt dabei vergleichsweise günstig. Vielleicht sind Gewicht und eben niedrigere und nicht höhere Kosten also Vorteile von 3D, die den oben genannten Nachteil aufwiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. April 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> multidirektionales Schmieden


Wenn jetzt gefragt wird, ob der Vorbau multidirektional geschmiedet ist, dann muss ich das verneinen.
Ich habe die sehr vage auslegbare Bezeichnung, "3D-geschmiedet" ehrlichwerweise als Marketing-Stichwort genommen, aber nicht als Qualitätsmerkmal, weil es für den Kunden in erster Linie gut/vertraut klingt, ohne, dass er sich was drunter vorstellen muss oder kann.
Der Begriff 3D-Schmieden kann für mich sehr weit gefasst werden, auch mangels einer exakten Definition in der Fachliteratur bleibt für mich da sehr viel Raum zur Interpretation, was 3d-Schmieden sein kann. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt hatte ich die Absicht, den Eindruck zu erwecken, wir würden so produzieren wie Newmen.
Sollte die Bezeichnung "3D-geschmiedet" also unbedingt ein multidirektionales Schmiedevefahren voraussetzen, oder sollte diese Begrifflichkeit jemand für sein ganz spezielles angewandtes Verfahren beanspruchen, dann ist unser Vorbau nicht 3D-geschmiedet.

Wir verwenden einen eher präzisen Schmiedeprozess, der es uns erlaubt, Oberflächen des Schmiedeteiles nahezu ohne Nachbearbeitung auch am fertigen Produkt in ansprechender Weise zur Schau zu stellen.
Da wird z.B. in nächster Zukunft noch was dazukommen, auf das wir uns schon sehr freuen:





Ich hoffe damit ist jetzt zu diesem Thema alles gesagt und ich hoffe auch, dass sich niemand von der ursprünglichen Verwendung der Bezeichnung "3D-geschmiedet" bewusst in die Irre geführt fühlte, oder sich davon irgendwas erhofft haben mag.
Falls doch, dann bitte ich höflichst um Entschuldigung.


----------



## The-Ninth (10. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Da wird z.B. in nächster Zukunft noch was dazukommen, auf das wir uns schon sehr freuen:



Das schaut sehr edel aus! 😍


----------



## Recharger (10. April 2022)

Hoffe das ist hier nicht total fehl am Platz aber welcher Dropper wäre denn am ehesten empfehlenswert bei 27.2? Hatte mich nach den überwiegend positiven Berichten auf einen Revive fest gelegt und dann gemerkt dass es den nicht in 27.2 gibt.
Hab ne ähnliche Frage schon unter das Revive Review gestellt bevor ich diesen thread entdeckt hatte.


----------



## danimaniac (10. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Da wird z.B. in nächster Zukunft noch was dazukommen, auf das wir uns schon sehr freuen:


Den will ich!
Kann ich einen in 35er Länge reservieren?
Hammergeil!


----------



## Sackmann (4. Oktober 2022)

Es ist soweit:



Von den 35ern und 45ern sind die ersten RFF (Raw Forged Finish) Serienvorbauten eingetroffen.


----------



## freetourer (4. Oktober 2022)

Sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (4. Oktober 2022)

einfach schön.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Oktober 2022)

Freut mich. Ich werde sie in den nächsten Tagen im Webshop einpflegen. Die von außen sichtbare Oberfläche ist nach dem Schmieden nur minimal geglättet, kommt aber prinzipiell so aus der Form, und deshalb die geniale Optik, die man sonst so nicht bekommt (zumindest nicht, dass ich wüsste).
Als Schutz ist der Vorbau komplett transparent eloxiert.


----------



## null-2wo (4. Oktober 2022)

shit, hab mich grade erst mit vorbauten engedeckt 🤦‍♂️ @Sackmann sorry wenn es schon gesagt wurde, aber wo liegt so'n vorbau (preis/gewicht) in 31.8 und möglichst kurz?


----------



## Orakel (4. Oktober 2022)

35 oder 31,8mm Durchmesser Sacki ?


----------



## Sackmann (4. Oktober 2022)

Also bei 35mm Länge mit Stahlschrauben (kein Titan) bist bei 86g.
Allerdings ist der Vorbau für 35mm Lenkerdurchmesser.


.
Mit Reduzierhülsen, die auch noch diesen Monat kommen, bist bei um die 105g.




Sieht montiert am silbernen dann auch ziemlich schick aus:


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Oktober 2022)

Wahnsinnig schick geworden!!!


----------



## ksjogo (4. Oktober 2022)

Mist, dann muss ich wohl von Schwarz zu Silber wechseln, führt kein Weg dran vorbei!


----------



## Alex0303 (5. Oktober 2022)

Finde die Oberfläche richtig cool.
Silberne Schrauben würden da vielleicht auch gut passen. 🤔
Sind das M5x20m

Steht auf jeden Fall schon mal am Wunschzettel 😄


----------



## Sackmann (5. Oktober 2022)

Schrauben sind M5x17 + Unterlegscheibe.


----------



## Orakel (5. Oktober 2022)

Sacki, ihr habt ganz bestimmt  die Kombi mit den Reduzierhülsen für  31,8mm bis zum geht nicht mehr getestet und kein Knacken, Knarzen festgestellt.
Was mich Interessieren würde, beim verbauen der Reduzierhülsen, soll/kann/muss man zwischen Vorbau und Reduzierhülsen Fett machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (5. Oktober 2022)

Nein, es sollte kein Fett dazwischen verwendet werden.
Getestet wurde mit verschiedenen Lenkern seit Anfang  des Jahres. Auch zufällig anfragenden Endkunden haben wir Hülsen zum Testen gegeben. Auch die berichteten über keinerlei Probleme.
Ob es doch irgendeine Lenker/Vorbau/Reduzierhülsen-Kombi gibt, die vielleicht knarzt? Ich kann es nicht sagen.


----------



## Maffin_ (6. Oktober 2022)

fuck soll ich jetzt den vorbau nehmen und beim schwarzen oneup lenker bleiben oder nen schwarzen vorbau und nen titan lenker  

Mein oneup lenker hat in den letzten 3 wochen einige kratzer abbekommen und ich hab keine ahnung ab wann ich mir da sorgen um die haltbarkeit machen muss.

So oder so, Sieht sau geil aus und würde super an mein Rad passen!


----------



## danimaniac (6. Oktober 2022)

Heller Vorbau mit schwarzem OneUp Lenker!
Würde ich machen wenn ich nicht eh noch bartape um den Lenker hätte wegen MacRide-Kindermitnahme...
Cockpit überarbeite ich erst wenn ich damit durch bin.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Oktober 2022)

Gibt's ein Tauschangebot, für Leute wie mich, die einen Barkeeper in der falschen Farbe gekauft haben? - Oder ne Tauschbörse?


----------



## numinisflo (6. Oktober 2022)

Wirklich schönes Finish der Vorbauten.

Die Variante in silber kommt auf den Notizzettel.


----------



## Dorango (9. Oktober 2022)

Welcher Rise bei dem Vorbau möglich? Bzw gibt es ne Liste mit getesteten Lenkern?


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Oktober 2022)

Dorango schrieb:


> Welcher Rise bei dem Vorbau möglich? Bzw gibt es ne Liste mit getesteten Lenkern?








						Bikeyoke Barkeeper - kompatible Lenker
					

Kompatible Lenker:  *getestet von BikeYoke ** Feedback von Kunden, nicht verifiziert  77Designz Carbon 35, 800mm x 20mm Rise, 5° Up, 9° Back** DEITY Speedway Carbon, 800 mm x 15 mm Rise* DEITY Speedway Carbon, 800 mm x 25 mm Rise* DEITY Skywire Carbon, 800 mm x 15 mm Rise* DEITY Skywire Carbon...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Oktober 2022)

@Sackmann , gibts schon News bzgl  dickerer Grippy's?
Wir warten 😃


----------



## Dorango (11. Oktober 2022)

Wann und wo kommt der silberne Barkeeper in den Handel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (11. Oktober 2022)

Dieses Jahr im online Regal


----------



## Orakel (11. Oktober 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> *Freut mich. Ich werde sie in den nächsten Tagen im Webshop einpflegen*. Die von außen sichtbare Oberfläche ist nach dem Schmieden nur minimal geglättet, kommt aber prinzipiell so aus der Form, und deshalb die geniale Optik, die man sonst so nicht bekommt (zumindest nicht, dass ich wüsste).
> Als Schutz ist der Vorbau komplett transparent eloxiert.


Sacki, wann werden die Hülsen in den bekannten Inet Shops Verfügbar sein ?


----------



## Sackmann (15. Oktober 2022)

Die Hülsen bekommen wir Anfang November, und dann gehen die auch an unsere Händler raus,sofern sie welche bestellen. Wie lange die Shops (also ich gehe davon aus, du meinst nicht uns direkt) dann brauchen, um sie einzupflegen, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Oktober 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bikeyoke Barkeeper - kompatible Lenker
> 
> 
> Kompatible Lenker:  *getestet von BikeYoke ** Feedback von Kunden, nicht verifiziert  77Designz Carbon 35, 800mm x 20mm Rise, 5° Up, 9° Back** DEITY Speedway Carbon, 800 mm x 15 mm Rise* DEITY Speedway Carbon, 800 mm x 25 mm Rise* DEITY Skywire Carbon, 800 mm x 15 mm Rise* DEITY Skywire Carbon...
> ...


Logischerweise ist diese Liste alles andere als vollständig, aber ich kann halt nur das eintragen, was uns Kunden mitteilen.
Ich hatte bisher keinen Lenker in der Hand, der nicht gepasst hätte.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Oktober 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Logischerweise ist diese Liste alles andere als vollständig, aber ich kann halt nur das eintragen, was uns Kunden mitteilen.
> Ich hatte bisher keinen Lenker in der Hand, der nicht gepasst hätte.
> 
> Cheers
> Sacki





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> @Sackmann , gibts schon News bzgl  dickerer Grippy's?
> Wir warten 😃


🤔🙋


----------



## ksjogo (27. Oktober 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Es ist soweit:
> Anhang anzeigen 1562442
> Von den 35ern und 45ern sind die ersten RFF (Raw Forged Finish) Serienvorbauten eingetroffen.


Gibt es die jetzt schon irgendwo zu haben? 'Brauche' einen fürs Fotoshooting.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (28. Oktober 2022)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Gibt es die jetzt schon irgendwo zu haben? 'Brauche' einen fürs Fotoshooting.


Japp, z.B. hier...





						Barkeeper
					

Einer der vielleicht feinsten Vorbauten für Mountainbikes auf dem Markt




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## Orakel (28. Oktober 2022)

die Hülse lässt dann noch auf sich warten ?
Würde bei euch einen Satz bestellen... sobald Verfügbar


----------



## feedyourhead (7. November 2022)

Dynamic ist auch witzig und nennt die neue Tubelessmilch Barkeeper...
https://dynamicbikecare.com/de/produkt/barkeeper/


----------



## Sackmann (7. November 2022)

Orakel schrieb:


> die Hülse lässt dann noch auf sich warten ?
> Würde bei euch einen Satz bestellen... sobald Verfügbar


Reduzierhülsen habe ich nächste Woche hier und sind dann auch im Webshop ab Ende dieser Woche eingepflegt.


----------



## Orakel (7. November 2022)

Bitte einen Satz auf die Seite legen für mich ....


----------



## Sackmann (17. November 2022)

Orakel schrieb:


> Sacki, wann werden die Hülsen in den bekannten Inet Shops Verfügbar sein ?





Orakel schrieb:


> die Hülse lässt dann noch auf sich warten ?
> Würde bei euch einen Satz bestellen... sobald Verfügbar





Orakel schrieb:


> Bitte einen Satz auf die Seite legen für mich ....


Hülsen sind ab heute im Shop drin.


----------



## Felger (17. November 2022)

mal eine Frage bzgl absackender Stütze:
ich habe bei meiner Revive 160 die untere Rohreinheit getauscht (30,9->31,6). Nach dem Zusammenbau klappt vermeintlich alles: Ich kann über Seilzugbetätiger und Entlüftung die Stütze raus und rein fahren - aber bei Belastung hält sie nicht ordentlich. Sie lässt sich einfeder wie wenn Luft im System wäre.

Vorgehen wie









nur, dass bei mir die beiden eingerahmten Teile eines ist

Die Stütze war ansonsten frisch vom Service (Lemonshox; Update auf 2.0)  - sollte also tipitopi gewsen sein. Der Umbau 30,9 auf 31,6 war leider nicht geplant (Zielrahmen defekt), sonst hätte ich Lemonshox das gleich machen lassen   

Was könnte ich verbockt haben?


----------



## Dorango (17. November 2022)

Passt mit Beast Compoments Riser Bar 35.
Die Umsetzung mit den Gewindestiften und der Zwischenplatte finde ich super.


----------



## Sackmann (21. November 2022)

Felger schrieb:


> mal eine Frage bzgl absackender Stütze:
> ich habe bei meiner Revive 160 die untere Rohreinheit getauscht (30,9->31,6). Nach dem Zusammenbau klappt vermeintlich alles: Ich kann über Seilzugbetätiger und Entlüftung die Stütze raus und rein fahren - aber bei Belastung hält sie nicht ordentlich. Sie lässt sich einfeder wie wenn Luft im System wäre.
> 
> Vorgehen wie
> ...


Also der untere Rohrservice kann ja an der Hydraulik nix ändern, will die gar nicht berührt wird. Von daher wüsste ich nicht. Was du da falsch gemacht haben könntest.


----------



## Felger (22. November 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also der untere Rohrservice kann ja an der Hydraulik nix ändern, will die gar nicht berührt wird. Von daher wüsste ich nicht. Was du da falsch gemacht haben könntest.


ja, das war auch mein Gedanke - aber ich habe was anderes falsch gemacht  und das "Problem" gelöst  Ich hatte nur mit dem Entlüftungshebel abgesenkt und hochgefahren - Entlüften und "ordentliches" Hochfahren über Betätiger - dann passt alles und sie federt nicht mehr. War mir nicht bewusst, dass bei hochfahren über den Resethebel dann nicht entlüftet wird. Aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (22. November 2022)

Hochfahren über den Reset Hebel *ent*lüftet nicht, sondern *bel*üftet.


----------



## Felger (23. November 2022)

Tja, auf der Werkbank ist es hald praktisch 😁


----------



## Pedalkurbler (30. November 2022)

Ich möchte hier eine Idee im Produkte-Wunschkonzert platzieren: Flatpedale mit Griptape (o. ä.), Pins optional montierbar, 300g. Für mein Feld-Wald-Wiesen-MTB benötige ich auf Touren keine Pedale mit scharfen Pins, an denen ich mich verletzen kann. Da würde eine Flatpedale mit rutschfester Oberfläche genügen. Bestimmt würde eine solche Pedale auch für Gravelbikes gut nachgefragt werden.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es auf dem Pedal-Markt eine Lücke. Es gibt die spezialisierten Klickpedalen oder MTB-Flatpedalen mit Pins. Dazwischen gibt es nur die herkömmlichen altmodischen City- oder Trekkingbike-Pedalen, aber keine modernen, hochwertigen und leichten Pedalen für den Allround-Gebrauch an sportlichen Rädern.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. November 2022)

Pedalkurbler schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier eine Idee im Produkte-Wunschkonzert platzieren: Flatpedale mit Griptape (o. ä.), Pins optional montierbar, 300g. Für mein Feld-Wald-Wiesen-MTB benötige ich auf Touren keine Pedale mit scharfen Pins, an denen ich mich verletzen kann. Da würde eine Flatpedale mit rutschfester Oberfläche genügen. Bestimmt würde eine solche Pedale auch für Gravelbikes gut nachgefragt werden.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es auf dem Pedal-Markt eine Lücke. Es gibt die spezialisierten Klickpedalen oder MTB-Flatpedalen mit Pins. Dazwischen gibt es nur die herkömmlichen altmodischen City- oder Trekkingbike-Pedalen, aber keine modernen, hochwertigen und leichten Pedalen für den Allround-Gebrauch an sportlichen Rädern.


Griptape und <300g








						Moto Reflex Pedale schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Moto Reflex Pedale schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Trekking & City Pedale Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Pedalkurbler (30. November 2022)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Griptape und <300g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du dir das Lager der Pedale mal angeschaut?


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. November 2022)

Hast du dir das Thema des Threads mal angeschaut?

Edith:
Das Lager wurde aus Gewichtsgründen weggelassen 😙


----------



## Pedalkurbler (30. November 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Thema des Threads mal angeschaut?


Selbstverständlich. Dieses lautet "BikeYoke - News, Ankündigungen, Interessantes, Ideen, Dies und Das". Darum habe ich hier auch eine interessante Idee für Bike Yoke platziert, die das entwickelte Produkt dann zwischen Dies und Das in den News ankündigen können.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es hier eine große Nachfrage geben würde. Warum keine Klicks beim oben genannten Einsatzzweck? Der Hauptgrund warum viele MTB flats fahren ist doch der, das man vermeintlich schneller runter kommt.


----------



## Orakel (5. Dezember 2022)

Kurze frage zum Barkeeper Sacki, was ist die Mindest Einstecktiefe des Vorbaus ?
Klemmhöhe 40mm......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (5. Dezember 2022)

Orakel schrieb:


> Kurze frage zum Barkeeper Sacki, was ist die Mindest Einstecktiefe des Vorbaus ?
> Klemmhöhe 40mm......





			https://www.bikeyoke.de/media/products/manual_barkeeper%20de.pdf
		

37-38mm


----------



## Orakel (5. Dezember 2022)

Danke, das Maß  hab ich gesehn, habs so Interpretiert dass die übrigen 3mm zum fest ziehen des Steuersatzspiels ist…..


----------



## Sackmann (28. Dezember 2022)

Weil die Wünsche nach schwarzen Schellen überhand genommen haben und das ja keine große Änderung ist, gibt's hier ein kleines Update zu vermelden:





						Splits-Schelle
					

Mit der Splits-Klemme lassen sich unsere Bedienhebel an jedem Lenker montieren.




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------

